# Liteville-Tagebuch-TransGermany



## 301 (3. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir (Robert Wittmann & Wolfi Steinhauser bilden das Team LITEVILLE) werden euch Berichte/Bilder über unseren Weg bis zum Start der KRAFT Trans Germany am 08.06.2007 liefern. Unser Startgeld Sponsor möchte nicht genannt werden,er erwartet aber von uns kleine Berichte und Bilder über unser Training und Vorbereitung über den Winter hin bis zum Start.
Dem kommen wir gerne nach und Bedanken uns vielmals für diese Spende bei Ihm und beginnen heute mit der Eröffnung des "TEAM Liteville Tagebuches" .


Bilder und Berichte werden von uns in reg. Abständen ins Forum gestellt, für gute Tipps sind wir natürlich immer offen.

Zur Person:

Robert Wittmann
21 Jahre
174 cm
61 kg
seit der Jugend an Strassenrennen gegfahren und pendelt zwischen den Fronten, tendiert seit 1 Jahr mehr zum Biken.Juhu..

Wolfi Steinhauser
32 Jahre
177 cm
74 kg
spät Einsteiger beim Biken (seit 7 Jahre MTB Marathons)davor viel Ausdauersport betrieben.(Langlaufen,Hobby Biker, Laufwettkämpfe...)

Wieso "Team LITEVILLE" denkt ihr..., weil ich Wolfi bei Liteville arbeite und mein Chef Michi Grätz uns die Räder für die nächste Saison bereitstellt. 

An dieser stelle möchte ich mich bei MICHI dafür herzlich Bedanken.

In ca. 14 Tagen ist unsere Schonzeit vorüber und der erste Leistungstest steht vor der Tür... oh je
Schlechter als im moment kann es kaum kommen da ich 3 Bänder am Sprunggeglenk gerissen habe... fragt bitte nicht WIE...
Robert ist Fit und erholt sich noch und wird dann Vollgas geben im Training wie ich...

O.K also bis in ca. 14 Tagen dann mehr von uns........

See ya,


----------



## pastamann (3. November 2006)

na dann mal viel spass......

was wird es denn hier so zu lesen geben?????

ach ja, ich als hobbyfahrer würde ja gerne mal sehen wie so eine trainingswoche oder zyklus (also ca. 4 wochen) bei euch aussieht. und so ein paar daten von der ld sind sicher auch mal ganz interessant, so als vergleichswert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (3. November 2006)

ausserdem wäre es sicher interesant zu erfahren wie die jungs von liteville ein marathonbike aufbauen.
hat michi euch fertige räder hingestellt oder nur den rahmen und ein budget zum selber bauen?


----------



## Toni172 (3. November 2006)

@301

ja genau, schreibt mal was zu den Bikes und Trainingsplänen. Bin auch am überlegen mir ein neues Marathon-Bike aufzubauen. Das 301er im Marathonsetup könnte ich mir da auch gut vorstellen.

Also, bitte die Ausstattungsliste und Gewichte.

Grüße Toni


----------



## 301 (6. November 2006)

wow... das geht ja gleich super los mit der Seite... hätte nicht gedacht das Ihr so interesse habt an uns. Danke schön...
Wegen den Trainingsplänen müsst ihr noch warten,erst nach dem Test bekommen wir von unserem Trainer die Pläne geschrieben.
Zu unseren Bikes kann ich folgendes sagen, Ich arbeite bei Liteville und Robert bekommt sein Bike von uns gestellt in Verbindung mit einer kl. Auflage.. Geheim.
Mein Bike könnt Ihr unter www.liteville.com / My Liteville / Steini (Grün)ansehen, Robert sein Bike wird etwa genauso Aufgebaut werden ?!

Ach ja , bitte nicht böse sein wenn Wir nicht auf alles und jedem eine Antwort haben, aber Wir machen das zum ersten mal.
(Forum schreiben und Mehrtagesrennen fahren)


----------



## grosser (7. November 2006)

301 schrieb:


> in Verbindung mit einer kl. Auflage.. Geheim.



Ähm,
die geheimen Sachen sind aber die Interessantesten!  
GrUß


----------



## tiegerbaehr (8. November 2006)

@301: Tolle Idee, wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es schon viele Liteville-Fahrer in der Community. (Da könntet ihr auch ein eigenen Hersteller-Fred aufmachen).
Ich bin nun über Winter dabei, mir ein neues Race-Bike, überwiegend für Marathon aufzubauen und hatte eigentlich ein Rotwild-Fully im Auge, da dieser Rahmen mit rund 2.200 gr incl. Dämpfer ein leichtes Race-Bike möglich macht.
Die guten Testberichte eures Liteville haben mich einen Moment innehalten lassen. Beim 301 handelt es sich aber doch um eine recht schwere Konstruktion (rund 3.000 gr incl. Dämpfer)
Nun sammle ich Gründe und Argumente für beide Varianten.
Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch etwas dazu beitragen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## 301 (8. November 2006)

Hi Tiegerbaehr, welche Rahmengröße fährst du den b.z.w möchtest du fahren..?? Mein "L" wiegt mit Dämpfer und Pulverung 2820 g.. ohne Pulver -110g ca. .. denke das ist O.K.


----------



## Toni172 (8. November 2006)

@301
heisst das, der Rahmen wiegt in der Elox-Version in Größe L ca. 2710g inkl- Dämpfer. Der Steuersatz und die Sattelklemme sind dann sicher nicht dabei. Oder ???


----------



## deanbiker (8. November 2006)

Mit den Größen ist ja etwas anders wie normal.
Ist Größe L für 1,85 m Körpergröße passend, wenn ich das Bike in der 
Tourenversion aufbauen will?
Mit welchen Lieferzeiten muß man denn für die 2007er Version rechnen?
Viele Grüße
carsten


----------



## tiegerbaehr (9. November 2006)

@301: Größe 1,80 m, Schrittlänge 84 cm, bislang RG 48 cm entspricht wohl M bei euch? Ich würde sicher die schwarze Eloxal-Version bevorzugen.
Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, ist ein Aufbau mit V-Brakes nicht möglich?

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 301 (9. November 2006)

richtig.., keine V-Brakes möglich. 
Bei uns hat die Gr."L" einen Abstand mitte Sattelstütze zu mitte Steuerrohr 600mm .("M" 580mm)
Lieferung 2006 sofort möglich nach Überweisung der Kohle an Syntace. 2007er kommen im März/April...??

Ach ja, Steuersatz und Klemme kommen noch mit ges.143 g dazu..


----------



## Micro767 (9. November 2006)

Ihr würd doch wirklich besser einen neuen Thread auf machen !

Vom Thema TransGermany Tagebuch sind Ihr doch schon Meilen weit entfernt !

Also ab ins Hersteller Forum und dort nen ganzen Block aufmachen lassen !


----------



## pastamann (9. November 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ihr würd doch wirklich besser einen neuen Thread auf machen !
> 
> Vom Thema TransGermany Tagebuch sind Ihr doch schon Meilen weit entfernt !
> 
> Also ab ins Hersteller Forum und dort nen ganzen Block aufmachen lassen !



volle zustimmung......


----------



## 301 (10. November 2006)

O.K. ist besser denke ich, wenn ihr euch wegen diesen Fragen an den "Syntace-Liteville" Thread richtet. Ihr dürft natürlich auch gerne bei uns in Waltenhofen anrufen wenn ihr Fragen zum Bike habt...


----------



## 301 (10. November 2006)

Ich habe auch noch eine Frage an euch: 
Kennt jemand Teilstücke der TransGermany vielleicht.., bedingt durch seinen Wohnort oder Urlaub z.B. , hätte da gerne Infos von Insidern die Uns etwas Hilfe geben können. (Schwierigkeitsgrad des Geländes, spez. Passagen, Reifenwahl..u.s.w. )


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2006)

Die zweite Etappe führt wohl quasi an meiner Haustür vorbei aber leider gibts ja noch keine genauere Streckenführung. 

Neustadt -> Erbach

Von Neustadt (136 m ü. NN), generell leicht abfallend durch die Wingert oder auf der Strasse , denke ich es geht in Worms (96 m ü. NN) über den Rhein und nach Bensheim (123 m ü. NN) an der Bergstasse, bis dahin Rheinebene und von daher Flach. Von Benshheim nach Erbach (250 m ü. NN) gibts einige Möglichkeiten. Nichts ist wirklich Hoch (max der Melibocus 517 m ü. NN) aber man bekommt recht schnell hm zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (13. November 2006)

Super Sache mit dem Tagebuch, viel Spaß bei der Vorbereitung für die Transgermany und natürlich Erfolg bei der Fahrt.
Auf die beiden Bikes bin ich schon sehr gespannt.

Ab Lorsch kann es auch über Heppenheim nach Fürth und dann nach Erbach gehen...
In diesem Gebiet können schon einige Hügel mitgenommen werden (um die 430 m - 500 m). Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dort Wald- und Schotterwege anzutreffen sind.


----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2006)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Ab Lorsch kann es auch über Heppenheim nach Fürth und dann nach Erbach gehen...
> In diesem Gebiet können schon einige Hügel mitgenommen werden (um die 430 m - 500 m). Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dort Wald- und Schotterwege anzutreffen sind.



Jep ! Auch eine der vielen Möglichkeiten ! Generell gibts mehr Waldwege, weniger Schotter !

Neustadt -> Worms -> Bensheim ca. 65km Strasse !
Neustadt -> Worms -> Bensheim -> Erbach ca. 108 km (lt.Map24)

Bis zur Bergstrasse wird es auf alle fälle mehr Teer geben als alles andere, würd ich vermuten, auch eine ganz andere Route wäre theoretisch machbar aber ne Tour durch Mannheim durch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Es gibt halt auf der Strecke recht wenig Brücken über den Rhein, ziehen wir die Autobahnbrücken ab, bleibt: 1xWorms und 2xMannheim. Über die A6 kann man mit dem Rad, hoch und runter tragen, über den Mittelstreifen führt ein Radweg  

Soll heissen das theoretisch zwischen Weinheim und Bensheim alles als Einstieg in den Odenwald möglich ist. Weiter südlich, Richtung Heidelberg, glaub ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (14. November 2006)

Wenn man sich die Streckenführung anschaut, könnte es auch sein, dass sich die Route an Beerfelden vor bei zieht. Aber alles nur Vermutungen. 
Im Odenwald wird es wie schon gesagt auf jeden Fall mehr Waldwege geben.


----------



## Dampfmaschine (15. November 2006)

Strecke:
'Von Bischofsheim bis nach Oberhof gibt es den Wasserkuppe-Rennsteig-Weg der ist evtl ein Teil der der Strecke. Allerdings ist der Kreuzberg auch recht nahe. Vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar Infos.
Beschaffenheit:
In der Rhoen viel Wald- und Wiesenwege nach Oberhof wird es steiniger bzw lehmiger. Der Rennsteig selber ist sehr steinig in wenn es regnet faehrt man in Baechen und es ist sehr rutschig. Der Rennsteig geht fast bis nach Steben.


----------



## DOPI (17. November 2006)

Meine Güte, Jungs-laßt euch doch mal überraschen!
Das sind doch alles nur vage Vermutungen.


----------



## 301 (23. November 2006)

Ja, es sind vage Vermutungen aber auch die können einem wenn es "Hart" kommt vielleicht ein wenig weiterhelfen wenn man Sie im Hinterkopf hat...

Bald ist es soweit mit dem Leistungstest.. am 28.11. habe ich meinen Termin.
Dann werden wir sehen was ich mit meinem 3-fachen Bänderriss am Sprunggelenk so fertig bringe, 5 Wo. Bikefrei ist verdammt lange..ohoh
Es kann denke ich nur noch Bergauf gehen mit meiner Leistung und ich werde sehen was mein Trainer dazu sagt !?
Robert sein Leistungstest steht noch aus, er hat noch keinen Termin bekommen.
Ich werde euch auch noch ein paar Bilder von uns in nächster Zeit reinstellen, damit Ihr, wenn wir uns beim Trainieren treffen auch erkennt..


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (23. November 2006)

Hi Jungs.

So jetzt stell ich mich halt auch mal vor. Ich bin der Teamkollege vom Steini
bei der TransGermany...da Robby. Hatte meinen Leistungstest bereits am 14.11.06. Ergebnisse hab ich auch schon bekommen. Der Test lief wie folgt ab:
Start bei 100W, Steigerung um je 50W immer nach 3 min. Bin dann letztendlich
die 400W Stufe noch 1 min gefahren. Bin damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

Daten:

Nach Freie Freiburg (Simon) - Schwelle habe ich bei 2,42  [mmol/l]
eine Leistung von 269Watt erreicht. Das beträgt 73,3% der maximalen
Leistungsfähigkeit. Somit ist meine Grundlagenausdauer bereits weit 
fortgeschritten wobei die maximale Leistungsfähigkeit noch! zu wünschen 
übrig lässt.
Endpuls waren 199 Schläge bei 367 W (Laktat = 11,90) [mmol/l]

Jetzt über den Winter ist es wichtig absofort die Pulswerte im G1 strickt einzuhalten. Trainiere absofort 5 mal die Woche...Gesamtumfang zwichen
9-12Std. 

Grundlage etwa bis ende Februar...ab dann werden schon einige Intervalle
eingebaut um die Beine richtig zum Laufen zu bekommen. An Ostern gehts dann noch ne gute Woche ins Trainingslager in die Toskana...Kilometer fressen. Direkt nach dem Trainingslager ca. eine Woche erhohlung...danach
nur noch vollgas bis zu Trans.

Also bis dann...

Viel Spaß beim Training.

Grüße...Da RoBby !!!


----------



## 301 (28. November 2006)

So heute ist es passiert... der Leistungstest ist vorüber und die Werte sind da.!?§$&%
Start bei 50 W einrollen, es wurde um 50 W nach 3 min. gesteigert und bin wie Robby noch 1.5 min 400 W gefahren (hätte ich aber nicht müssen.?!Ergeiz) Meinen Istzustand sei ganz O.K. hat Herr Dr.Becker gemeint der mein Krankenverlauf der letzten 6 Wo. kennt.
Mein BMI ist bei 22,99 und bedeutet "Normalgewicht" (fühle mich aber nicht so)

Messungwerte nach Freiburg-Schwelle:

   Watt             Puls          Lactat
    (W)            (S/min)      (mmol/l)

    100              90            2,90
    200             118           5,30
    250             142           6,00
    350             180          17,80

Mein Ruhepuls ging von 180 in 3 min. auf 112 Schläge runter.
Laut H.Becker ist der Topwert bei 200 W und 5 mmol/l Lactat, das ich laut seiner Aussage bis zu 1,5 Std halten kann.(Grüner Bereich)

Das Training wir nun in einem Umfang von ca. 6-10 Std. erfolgen ,der Haupttrainingsbereich findet im GAT2 (Puls 130-150S/min) statt der ca. 5 Std. in Anspruch nehmen soll, der rest fällt auf GAT1 (3 Std./120-130S/min) und GAT3 (1 Std./150-169 S/min).

Trainingsziel laut Herrn Dr. Becker soll es sein meine Leistungskurve von 200W und 5 mmol/l Lactat (das bedeutet 78,3% Leistungsfähigkeit) auf ca. 260-300 W und ca. 6-8 mmol/l Lactat zu steigern (entspricht ca. 85-88% Leistungsfähigkeit im Grünen Bereich) das ich dann auch für 1-2 Std. halten sollte...?!

So, jetzt wisst ihr mehr über uns 2 und das Training kann sobald mein Trainer mein Trainingsplan geschrieben hat losgehen. 

Ich werde meinen 2. Leistungstest nach unserem Trainingslager an Ostern machen und hoffe das ich mein Ziel erreichen werde.

Ich werde euch demnächst ein paar Bilder von Robby und Mir zeigen die unser guter Freund Stefan W. mit uns gemacht hat....lasst euch Überraschen...

Für alle die das lesen hoffe ich das es ein paar Infos bereithält und lust auf einen eigenen Test bring... Es ist Toll aber Sau anstrengend !?


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (29. November 2006)

Hi Jungs.

Soo ich werd jetzt erst mal 2-3 Wochen außer gefecht sein.
Hatte heute meine Handgelenk OP und muss nun leider pausieren.

Werde aber dennoch etwas im Kraftraum für die Beine machen. 
Soweit es geht evtl auch Joggen oder Rolle fahren.

Also dann euch viel spaß beim schwitzen...

Grüße euer Liteville Team


----------



## Mounthook (29. November 2006)

Steini Bänderriß, du Handgelenk OP. Das sind ja die reinsten Paralympics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 301 (5. Dezember 2006)

hallo zusammen,

hier sind die versprochenen Bilder von Robby und Mir, seit nicht so Hart mit der Kritik wir sehen halt nicht besser aus auf dem Bike....(more Pix as soon as possible..?!)


  Wolfi & Robby (die 10 Jahre sieht man doch  nicht..?!)

  Trailen haben wir mal versucht... nah ja

   war das kalt... 

   Wheely Robby in Action


----------



## berg-tom (5. Dezember 2006)

Gute Berichte über Eure Leistungstests. 

Wo habt ihr den gemacht? Wenn ihr nicht werben wollt, dann schickt mir den Kontakt doch bitte per PN. Danke schon mal.


----------



## 301 (7. Dezember 2006)

hi Berg-Tom,

wir lassen unsere Leistungstests bei Diagnostikzentrum Scheidegg machen die Jungs sind Vollprofis in ihrem Bereich..
Infos erhältst du unter *www.diagnostikzentrum-scheidegg.de * 
Viel Spass dabei... Ach ja, es lohnt sich so einem Test zu unterziehen, denn Du weisst wie dein Leistungsstand ist und wo du noch Arbeiten musst....


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (13. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jungs.

So heut isses so weit...die fäden kommen endlich raus aus der Hand.
Bin dann wieder fast hergestellt und kann jetzt wenigstens wieder ein
bisschen etwas machen. Des Wetter ist ja zur Zeit noch hammer!!!

Also fallt nicht alle in einen Winterschlaf und haltet euch ran so wie
Steini und ich...dann kommen auch nicht so viele Pfunde auf die Hüfte.

Bis dann.. Gruß die Liteviller


----------



## 301 (9. Januar 2007)

*Ein gutes und Gesundes neues Jahr euch allen,*


der Dez. ist vorbei und das Wetter hat für unsere Trainingsvorhaben richtig gut mitgespielt.
Robby ist nach seiner OP am Handgelenk wieder Fit und ist voll in seinem Trainingsplansoll. Er hat bedingt durch die Hand seine Schwerpunkte auf Laufen und Krafttraining verlagert und hat mittlerweile einige KM auf dem Bike gespult.

Ich habe trotz der Probleme mit meinem Fußgelenk den Trainingsplan den mein Trainer (Markus B.) Mir für den Dez. geschriebn hat erfüllen können. Ich habe alles im GA 1 Bereich bis Puls 125 S/min mit dem MTB gefahren...(genauer gesagt "Spazieren gefahren") habe dabei in 4 Wochen 786 KM und 7634hm absollviert und denke das war für Dez. im verschneiten Allgäu nicht ganz schlecht.

Robby und Ich haben seit 1.01. unsere neuen Trainingspläne erhalten und sind fleißig am Kurbeln für unser großes Ziel im Juni.


*Neuigkeiten gibt es auch von der Sponsorenseite:* 

habe durch *"SCHWALBE Reifen"* einen tollen Partner gefunden der uns mit genügend Gummi für`s Rennen versorgen wird .. Juhu.. 

*UltraSports Energieriegel & Getränke* stellt uns alles breit was der MTB Fahrer auf langen Etappen zu Essen und Trinken braucht....   .....

...noch offen ist es mit unserer *"Team Kleidung"* die bereits durch die *Fa. BRIKO *breitgestellt wir zu tollen Konditionen, aber jetzt kommts... die Klamotten mit Bedruckung stehen noch offen, bin ich aber schon im Kontakt mit der *Fa. SCALTEL Networks *  aus Kempten und habe in den nächsten Tagen einen Termin mit dem Chef.

und natürl. nicht zu vergessen ist unser *Bike Sponsor "Fa. LITEVILLE "*    dafür Danke Michi.

Für die pers. Betreuung wärend der gesamten 10 Tage die wir auf Achse sein werden hat sich *Robbys Vater (Günter)* der in der Zeit Urlaub hat zur Verfügung gestellt und wird uns als Fahrer,Betreuer und Serviceman zur Seite stehen. Unser Glück das wir Ihn dafür haben, da er selber schon viele viele MTB Marathons gefahren ist und weis was müde Männer brauchen.!?
In diesem Zuge möchten Wir uns bei Ihm *ganz ganz sackrisch *Bedanken für die Hilfe.  

Es werden noch ein paar Bilder von unseren Trainingsausfahrten folgen sobald es Mir möglich ist....


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (24. Januar 2007)

Trainingsplan Online

Absofort könnt inr meinen Trainingsplan Woche für
Woche bis zur Trans verfolgen.

Los gehts mit KW 5 (KalenderWoche 5):

*Schwerpunkt*: Grundlagen

Montag: Frei 
Dienstag: 1,5 - 2h GA1 Bike
Mittwoch: 30min Joggen GA1
Donnerstag: 1 - 1,5h GA1 Rennrad
Freitag: Frei 
Samstag: 2 - 2,5h GA1 Bike
Sonntag: 2,5 - 3h GA1 Rennrad

Die Wochen fangen sehr locker an und ziehen dann immer mehr an.
Countdown ab KW 5 ab 29.01.07 noch 19Wochen Zeit.

Viel Spaß.   ;-)


----------



## pongi (24. Januar 2007)

darf ich fragen warum du zwischen GA1 training auf dem bike und dem rr unterscheidest?


----------



## Toni172 (25. Januar 2007)

@pongi
Ich denke mal mit dem Rennrad kann er besser den "runden Tritt" schulen. Und je nach Strecke ist es auch einfacher den GA1 Bereich zu halten.

Das fahren mit dem Bike schult die Fahrtechnik und "gewöhnt" einen an sein neues Sportgerät. Was ja bei den zweien mit dem Liteville der Fall ist.

Grüße Toni


----------



## sekt88 (25. Januar 2007)

are you brining an extra schaltauge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobbyBikefreak (25. Januar 2007)

Hi Jungs.

Kein Problem ...fragt was euch interessiert.

Also es gibt eigendlich keinen richtigen Unterschied zwischen Bike GA1 und
Rennrad GA1 es geht einfach darum dass du in 19 Wochen vorbereitung
etwas Abwechslung brauchst...der Körper darf nie monoton belastet werden
und deshalb ist der Plan so ausgelegt. Desweiteren wie schon richtig erkannt
verlernt man das Biken über den Winter und sollte deshalb immer Technisch 
was machen...gleichzeitig kann mit dem Rennrad viel gleichmäßiger trainiert
werden. Der neue Plan kommt jede Woche am Mittwoch.

Bis dahin...Gruß die Liteviller


----------



## pongi (25. Januar 2007)

ich frag nur, da ich eben ga1 mit dem mtb auf der strasse fahre. im gelände ist mir unmöglich den puls unten zu halten. ständig rauf und runter. da ist mein puls sonst wo, aber nicht in dem bereich in dem er sein soll. darum eben meine frage.


----------



## 301 (30. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich lebt auch noch und werde euch eine Woche von meinem Trainingsplan zeigen damit ihr den Unterschied sehen könnt wie Robby oder Ich laut unseren Tests zu Trainieren habe. 
Das Training läuft momentan noch monoton und alleine ab (Grundlage GA1 / hartes Brot ).... dies wird sich aber in laufe der Zeit (so ab Anfang März.) ändern. Dann werden wir immer mehr zusammen auf dem Bike und Rennrad verbringen um uns gegenseitig besser kennen zu lernen was unsere Pulsgrenzen betrifft. Wir müssen natürlich auch lernen dem anderen seine Stärken und Schwächen zu erkennen und das in eine gute Harmonie fürs TEAM zu bringen.

*Future Infos: *

Wir werden vom 30.03. - 07.04. übrigens unser Trainingslager in der Toskana mit unserem Rad Club dem RSC / GAT Kempten verbringen

Aber nun zu meinem Trainingsplan:

*Tag:       To do..:        Breich/Puls:                Zeit:*

Mo.        Rolle               GA1 100-120              120 min.
Di.         MTB                GA1 100-125              120 min. 

Mi.         Ruhe Tag (Stammtisch)

Do.        Spinning          GA1 100-120              120 min.
Fr.         Rolle               GA1 100-120              120 min.
Sa.        Skaten            GA1 115-135              120 min.
So.        Joggen locker   GA1 110-130                60 min.

So sieht bei Mir eine normale Wo. aus die ich aber je nach Lust und Zeit ändern darf und kann, denn es gibt nichts schlimmeres für Mich wenn es Schnee hat und ich soll laut meinem Plan Rolle fahren und draussen scheint die Sonne und Ich könnte zum Skaten gehen..?! NöhNöh...

Zur Info was seit Dez bei Mir so gespullt & passierte an km und hm:

DEZ: 786 km  /  7634 hm (dank mildem Wetter)
JAN: 769 km  /  3540 hm 

Und so sieht es aus, das Rollentraining ....


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (30. Januar 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich in euren Trainingsplänen das Prinzip, die Leistung zu steigern während der drei Tage Training. Es ist doch am Effektivsten, am 3. Tag die schwerste Einheit zu machen, bevor dann der Ruhetag kommt. Aber am 1. etwa 2h Rolle und am 3. bzw. 4. locker eine Stunde laufen...? Also Stufentraining...wie seht ihr das?

Geniale Sache mit euerm Vorhaben! Aber die Vorbereitungszeit und das Rennen wird nicht nur zusammenschweißen, sondern eure Freundschaft auch ordentlich belasten...Wenn man etwa nicht schneller kann, weil der andere nen Einbruch hat im Rennen und es um Sekunden geht...


----------



## 301 (30. Januar 2007)

Hi BAO,

danke für deine ehrlichen Worte und Interesse, es wird kein Honigschlecken die TransGermany das ist uns klar... es wird Mir immer klarer je öfter ich die Höhenprofile der 8 Etappen im Heft ansehe und mein RESPEKT steigt.

Das es Reiberreien geben wird und Stress ist uns klar, das der stärkere den schwächeren motivieren und in Ziel puschen muss auch .... 
ich denke das Robby und Ich schon genug Marathons & Rennen gefahren
sind das wir uns durch unsere Erfahrungen die wir gesammelt haben nicht verleiten lassen das ganze wie ein Eintagesrennen zusehen und uns auf unsern Verstand und Trainingswerte (Puls) verlassen und orientieren werden.

Unsere Freundschaft wird es nicht belasten sondern nur steigern und festigen.

Im Feb. werde ich nur GA1 (Grundlage) trainieren damit ich ein gutes Fundament (Grundausdauer) bekomme um mehrere Tage Leistung zu bringen, da sind keine Steigerungen vorgesehen. 

Leistungsorientiertes Steigerungstraining werde ich erst ab März beginnen und nach Blöcken trainieren im GA2 und EB (Entwicklungsbereich).Dazu kommen noch Krafteinheiten und Wochenenden wo (Wir) 3 Tage hintereinander ca. 100 km und 2000 hm mit dem Bike spulen werden damit wir diese Belastungen kennen lernen und das Verständniss füreinander bekommen. Unser Trainingsgebiet hier im Allgäu ermöglicht uns die fast gleichen Strecken wie die ersten  Etappen zu fahren.

Später kommt noch SB (Spitzenbereichtraining) und Sprinnts (Intervalle) dazu das die Beine richtig zum Laufen kommen.

MOTO:Umso länger umso besser aber flachen Puls (100-120)beibehalten.!?

Aber alles zu seiner Zeit und wir werden euch ja weiterhin unseren Weg bis zum Start beschreiben.......


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (30. Januar 2007)

Hi BAO.

Will dazu auch noch kurz was sagen.

Also Stufentraining ist im Prinzip richtig aber da Steini einfach an seiner Grundlage arbeiten muss sind halt lange Einheiten vonnöten und durch Stufentraining nicht zu ersetzen. 
Bei mir sind jetzt 3 Wochen lang einfach sehr locker aufgebaut um sich wieder
an mehr Training zu gewöhnen. Außerdem haben wir hier im Allgäu immer wieder mal Schnee und man kann einfach nicht ganz so wie man will und muss einfach auch mal dem Wetter nachgeben...was aber nicht schlimm ist.

Dass die Trans hart ist, wird uns beiden immer mehr klar und wir sind auch schon mächtig aufgeregt aber ich bin glaub schon mehr Rennen gefahren als
ich Kilometer bei der Trans fahren muss und von dem her wissen wir schon wie ma sich zu verhalten hat, wenn der andere kurz vorm Kreislaufkollaps steht ...ne spaß des hat ma einfach im Gefühl wie ma es Tempo anschlägt.

Soll einfach ne mords gaudi mit nem guten resultat werden....

Morgen kommt der neue Plan für KW 6...bis dahin.

Gruß die Liteviller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timoracer89 (30. Januar 2007)

Hi,
finde super was ihr macht!
Zwei Freunde von mir wollen schon seit drei Jahren die Trans Schwarzwald fahren im ersten Jahr ist sie ja ausgefallen und im zweiten Jahr hat sich einer der beiden bei kurz davor bei einem Rennen das Schlüsselbein gebrochen... Und bei dieser Ausgabe des Transschwarzwald bekommt einer keinen Urlaub... 
Seit nicht sooo enttäuscht wenn aus irgendeinem Grund einer von euch nicht Fit sein sollte.
Ich habe den ganzen Thread jetzt nicht so aufmerksam durchgelesen aber es wird euch viel bringen wenn ihr ein paar Marathons davor zusammen fahrt...
Den "Steini" müsste ich von dem Albstadt Marathon kennen da sind wir im letzten drittel ein Stück zusammengefahren bis ich an den letzten Stichen abgeplatzt bin  
Ich empfehle euch schon im Februar mit dem Krafttraining zu beginnen!
Gruß Timo


----------



## 301 (31. Januar 2007)

Anhang anzeigen 123612Nah, ich werd nicht mehr... der Timo....

klar kann Ich mich an Dich noch errinnern, du fährst mit Abstand für einen Junioren die größten Gänge die ich je gesehen habe ...hoffe Dir geht es gut und deine Vorbreitung läuft nach Plan.
Bist ja in Albstadt 2 Platz bei den Junioren geworden in 3:35 glaube ich... super sache...   
hoffe man sieht sich auf ein paar Rennen dieses Jahr und können ein wenig miteinander Plaudern...

Ach ja... sorry für die 2 Jungs mit der Trans Schwarzwald das nenne ich PECH..!?

Bis dann, ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr noch die Nase vorne habe gegen DICH...

Hau rein ....

Ach ja die Bilder die ich noch schulde von ein paar Ausfahrten....(Robby noch mit falschen Trickot und Bike)


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (31. Januar 2007)

Das mit der Leistungssteigerung meinte ich eigentlich auch etwas anders. Egal, ob jetzt G1, G2, oder K3. Ich würde mein Training immer innerhalb eines 3-Tagesrythmus so aufbauen, dass die schwerste Einheit am 3. Tag kommt. So gewöhnt man den Körper, schneller richtig zu regenieren und hat auch am 3. Tag  noch genug Puste. Aber in einem Block die schwerste Einheit am Anfang zu machen scheint mir noch nicht ganz logisch.

Freu mich sehr, euer Vorhaben verfolgen zu können und evtl Tipps zu bekommen. Ich fahre nämlich im Juli die BikeChallenge Polen mit 6 Etappen, obwohl ich im letzten jahr erst meine ersten Rennen gefahren bin. Aber es läuft ganz gut und man muss doch Ziele haben und man trainiert ja mit immer mehr Erfahrung!

Viel Spaß bei weiteren G1-Einheiten, ich muss jetzt auch wieder raus, um 1,5h G1 zu laufen...


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (31. Januar 2007)

Trainingsplan KW6

KW6

Schwerpunkt: *Grundlagen*

Montag: Frei 
Dienstag: 1,5h GA1 (Gelände)
Mittwoch: 1,5h GA1 (Gelände) inkl 1 x 15 + 1 x 30 min K3
Donnerstag: Frei 
Freitag: 1-1,5h GA1 (Straße)
Samstag: min 2h GA1 (Gelände) etwa 1500hm
Sonntag: 1,5h GA1 (Straße)

Viel Spaß weiterhin.

Gruß die Liteviller


----------



## 301 (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

von der Liteville Front gibt es was neues zu Berichten.

*Wir haben am Wo.-ende an den DM im Wintertriathlon in Oberstaufen teilgenommen als Staffel Mannschaft.:*D 

Die Distanzen waren :

Laufen           ( Robby)           6 km,
MTB Strasse   ( Max Burkard)   12 km
Skaten          ( Steini)            8 km

*gesamt haben Wir den 6 Platz von 27 Mannschaften belegt. * 
Es hat superviel Spass gemacht und wir können denke ich zufrieden sein mit unserem Ergebniss.

Wir Trainieren natürlich weiter nach unseren Trainingsplänen und haben den Wettkampf als nette Abwechslung und Spass gesehen.

Hier ein Bild von uns nach dem Rennen...(Max hat Fotografiert) Robby war am Vortag in Ischgl beim Skifahren mit Max u. hatte super Wetter wie man sieht. Ich war am Sa. in Serfaus/Fiss/Ladies beim Telemarken mit meiner Mutter und das Wetter war auch der Hammer....


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (12. Februar 2007)

Trainingsplan KW7

KW7

Schwerpunkt: *Ruhewoche*

Montag: Frei 
Dienstag: 1,5-2h GA1 (Gelände,bergig)
Mittwoch: Frei 
Donnerstag: 1,5-2h GA1 (Straße) ,flach
Freitag: Frei 
Samstag: 30min Laufen GA1
Sonntag: 1h GA1 flach + 1,5h bergig (Gelände)

Noch 16 Wochen bis zur Trans.....ranhalten!!!

Gruß die Liteviller


----------



## 301 (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie man sieht ist Robby fleissig und ich mache gerade *ZWANGSPAUSE*, habe seit Do. letzte Woche eine fette Magen-Darm-Grippe und meine beste Freundin zur Zeit ist meine MTB Zeitschrift auf dem WC...... so eine Sch... 
Es geht seit So. schon wieder aufwärts aber ich warte besser noch bis Do. und beginne dann mit leichtem Training.

*Noch was zur Info in eigener Sache:*

Ich werde mein "grünen Liteville Rahmen Gr. L " (nur Rahmen) verkaufen, wer Interesse hat meldet sich einfach bei Mir im Liteville Headquarters...


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr 2!

Ich hab euren Thread mit großem Interesse gelesen, und bin echt begeistert   
Ist echt mal interessant zu lesen wie sich andere auf ein "Rennen" vorbereiten!!
Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg, und Wolfi natürlich eine gute Besserung!

Mal sehen vielleicht werde ich am 15.07.07 auf´s Gaiseljoch fahren und Euch anfeuern!!


----------



## sekt88 (13. Februar 2007)

301 schrieb:


> Ich werde mein "grünen Liteville Rahmen Gr. L " (nur Rahmen) verkaufen, wer Interesse hat meldet sich einfach bei Mir im Liteville Headquarters




Fahrst du ab jetzt Canyon, Cannondale oder Specialized? Oder ist grün nicht mehr dein Farbe?


----------



## 301 (14. Februar 2007)

*Hi sekt88,*

neeeehhhh.... ich bin und bleib LITEVILLE   treu, sonst hätte ich bald keinen Arbeitsplatz mehr ( ich bin doch bei Liteville angestellt) wenn ich nur noch mit Fremdfirmenbikes rumdüsen würde... spaß hihihi

Nein ich habe die Farbe *GRÜN* nicht satt.. find ich immer noch GEIL.

Aber ich stelle Mir zum Saisonstart ein neues Bike zusammen, dieses Jahr wechsel ich nur den Rahmen aus weil meine Parts noch echt gut sind ....
Werde euch ein  Bild meiner neuen *"LITEVILLE WAFFE"* reinstellen sobald ich eins habe.. kann aber dauern..
Denke es wird eh ein schwarzes werden da Robby ein silbernes hat und Ich das Gegenstück dazu bin.!?

*...ach ja Fibbs79,*

wir fahren die TRANS GERMANY und nicht die TRANSALP  ... du würdest vergeblich auf dem (2292m) hohem Gaiseljoch an der 2. Etappe vom Alpbachtal nach Mayerhofen auf uns 2 Liteviller warten... Sorry .
Aber nett das du in unser TAGEBUCH reinschaust...   bis dann... und weiterhin gute Fahrt...

PS: Ich würde dieses Jahr sofort die TRANSALP mitfahren wenn Mir das jemand ZAHLT und den URLAUB dafür geben würde...... Seufzzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2007)

301 schrieb:


> *...ach ja Fibbs79,*
> 
> wir fahren die TRANS GERMANY und nicht die TRANSALP  ... du würdest vergeblich auf dem (2292m) hohem Gaiseljoch an der 2. Etappe vom Alpbachtal nach Mayerhofen auf uns 2 Liteviller warten... Sorry .
> Aber nett das du in unser TAGEBUCH reinschaust...   bis dann... und weiterhin gute Fahrt...
> ...




umso besser für mich, werde dann in Neustadt sein, da kann ich von zu Hause aus mit dem Bike hinfahren   

Gruß 

Fibbs - jaja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## 301 (14. Februar 2007)

nah... geht doch Fibbs79... das würde uns FREUEN wenn Du zusehen kannst und einen lauten SCHREI für uns 2 übrig hast.... braucht man immer   ...

schöne Grüße nach Neustadt und bis an der Strecke am *9/10.06 *... wenn wir nicht kommen sollten.... warten,warten.. warten... der Besenwagen bringt alle ins Ziel...!!??


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (15. Februar 2007)

Hey ihr Freaks.

So jetzt ist mal schluss mit lustig  weil ab Montag den 19.02.07 gehts mal so richtig ab. Ab hier kommen 8 Wochen härteste Vorbereitung und vertiefung der Grundlagenausdauerfähigkeit. Und jetzt bekommt ihr schon den Plan für die KW 8. 

Montag: 1h KB + 1h Athletik (Rumpfstabilisation)
Dienstag: 1,5 - 2h GA1 (Straße)
Mittwoch: 2 - 3h GA1 (Gelände)
Donnerstag: 2h GA1 (Straße)
Freitag: 20-30Min Laufen GA1
Samstag: 3 - 4h GA1 (Gelände)
Sonntag: 3 - 4h GA1 (Straße)

Wie ihr seht gehts jetzt echt los...und die Zeit wird immer knapper aber wir liegen super im Rennen!!! Hier no n Bild (wenns Klappt???) von der Ausfahrt vom vergangenen Samstag. Dann haut mal rein.

Grüße das Liteville Team.


----------



## 301 (21. Februar 2007)

hi zusammen,

hier mein Trainingsplan für die nächste Woche (KW 9),
habe bis heute Früh 2356 km gefahren und fühle mich nach meiner Magen-Darm-Grippe wieder TopFit....

so sieht er aus ....: 

Mo.  MTB      GA1 + K3 4x10 min.  ges.  220 min.
Di.   Straße   GA1 + GA2 20 min.   ges.    90 min.
Mi.  Laufen    GA1                      ges.   110 min.
Do. Ruhe Tag ( Stretching )
Fr.   MTB      GA1 + K3 5x10 min. ges.   180 min. 
Sa. Straße    GA2                              300 min.
So.  Rekom   Laufen                            45 min.

werde versuchen den Umfang von fast 16 Std. hinzubringen, hoffe schwer das meine Freundin  da mitspielt... ohohoh.

Hier unsere Renntermine für die Saison 2007:

17.-18.03.       2 Tage Rennorientiertes Training ca. 120/100 km ges. 4500 hm
30.-07.04.       Trainingslager Toskana
2ter Leistungstest
13.-14.-15.04  3 Tage Rennorientiertes Training ca. 120/130/100 km ges. 6700 hm
27.04.             Gardasee Marathon + Messe
13.05.             Auerberg Marathon Kaufbeuren
19.05.             Kurz Marathon Albstadt
03.06.             Willingen Marathon + Messe
09.-15.06.       TRANS GERMANY
30.06.             Kitzalp Bike Marathon
14.07.             Albstadt LBS Marathon
29.07.             Keiler Bike Marathon ??
04.08.             Ischgl Ironbike
12.08.             GermanBike Masters Neustadt
29.09.             Feneberg Marathon Oberstdorf
01.10.             Pfarralp König Bergrennen

*Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, es steht den Fahrern "Frei" mehr oder weniger zu Fahren.... halt nach Lust/Zeit und Körperlicher Verfassung.....:*  

HAUT REIN & bleibt Gesund Leute.....

bis dann....


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. März 2007)

Hea ihr 2,

lange nichts mehr von Euch beiden gehört!!!
Seid ihr schön fleißig am Trainieren????

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## 301 (7. März 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hea ihr 2,
> 
> lange nichts mehr von Euch beiden gehört!!!
> Seid ihr schön fleißig am Trainieren????
> ...



*hi Fibbs und alle anderen Liteviller,* 

klar sind Wir fleißig am Trainieren und freuen uns schon auf unser Trainigslager in 3 Wo. wie ein Flitzebogen...

Gester habe ich mit Robby eine lange Einheit runter Geschruppt bei dem super Wetter   da hat uns nichts mehr im Geschäft gehalten und wir sind kurz entschlossen Ausgerissen. 

*Die Strecke:*
Wir sind von Kempten nach Oberstdorf, dort folgten wir ein Teilstück der kl. Runde des *"Oberstdorf Feneberg Marathons" *und das ganze wieder zurück...

... mit meinen Training in der Früh habe ich ges. 139 km ,1226 hm und eine Fahrzeit von 5:23 Std. gehabt. Schön wars... hihi

Mein Trainingsplan für die nächste Woche KW 11 sieht wie folgt aus:

Mo.   Laufen GA1 90 min
Di.    RT
Mi.    MTB GA1 150min inkl 2x15min K3
Do.   MTB GA1+GA2 180min 
Fr.    Laufen GA1 90 min
Sa.   RR GA1 210 min
So.   MTB 210 min inkl. 2x15min K3

Auch so was muss sein.... leider


----------



## 301 (19. März 2007)

*hallo zusammen,*

die harte Trainingswoche (KW11) ist vorbei und das Pensum habe Ich fast erfüllt, fast  ... ich bin am Samstag mit dem Rennrad los um 8°° Uhr und habe nach 54 km und 2:23 wieder UMGEDREHT.(Geplant 240-260 min) 

So ein Weichei werdet ihr denke aber es hat bei uns solche Hammer WINDBÖHEN gehabt das ich 3x im Graben gefahren bin und 1x auf der Gegenfahrbahn landete ....NeeeNeeehhh ohne Mich. 
Da ist Mir meine Gesundheit doch wichtiger, zumal im Wald einige gr. Äste von den Bäumen gefallen sind.

*Sooooo ... wir haben ab heute noch genau 82 Tage bis zum START der TransGermany. * 
Mir kribbelts jetzt schon im Bauch wenn ich beim Training daran Denke....

*Mein Plan für diese Woche (KW 12)*

Mo.  RT
Di.   MTB GA1 + GA2 20min.  90min
Mi.   Laufen GA1   110 min.
Do.  MTB GA1 + 4x5 min K3 90 min.
Fr.   MTB GA1 + GA2 30 min.  120 min.
Sa.  RT mein Kumpel Heiratet      
So.  MTB GA1 + 5x10 min. K3  240 min.

INFO zur allgemeinen Wetter Situation im ALLGÄU: Schneefall den ganzen Tag und in der Wiese liegen ca. 10 cm....


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. März 2007)

der Wind ist echt schlimm gewesen, aber im Wald lässt es sich gut fahren, solange keine Bäume einem den Weg versperren!

Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg bei Eurem Training!!

Gruß

Fibbs - ihr schafft das schon


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (19. März 2007)

Hi Jungs.

Also ich hatte letzte Woche wos so super Wetter hatte leider Ruhewoche und habe fast gar nichts gemacht. Und in diese Woche bin ich gleich mal krank gestartet :-( ! Habe total den dicken Hals! Hoffe dass es mitte der Woche wieder losgehen kann! Ansonsten bin ich aber glaub ganz gut dabei ?!
Also viel spaß weiterhin euch allen.

Grüßle da Robby!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 301 (20. März 2007)

Ja,ja,ja... die lieben Bäume, ohne wärs aber ziemlich kahl und WINDIG...

He Fibbs, das sind ja mal richtig coole Smiley`s die du da postest... *so will Ich dich an der Strecke o. im Ziel sehen mit deinen 3 Cheerleader.. *Juhu

*Kleine Änderung vom Traininsplan dank Schneefall:*

Bin heute Früh um 6.45 Uhr Losgejoggt und habe 1:26 h für die 15 km benötigt, mein Glück / Pech es geht Bergab zur Arbeit... ich will nicht Heim joggen...  

Neues vom Wetter im Allgäu: Steini Wohnort 886 hm = 25 cm Schnee ,

Steini Arbeitstelle 658 hm = 10 cm Schnee und kein ENDE in Sicht.! 


Solltet ihr in den nächsten Tagen nichts von Mir hören dann stapfe Ich immer noch im Schnee herum...

Bis dann und lasst euch die Laune nicht vom Wetter verderben...

*Ride on..* es gibt kein schlecht Wetter, man(n) muss nur Flexibel genug sein.


----------



## 301 (21. März 2007)

so ein Schitt:    *schon 30 cm Schnee und es wird immer MEHR *u.MEHR u.mehr...    

 kein Biken...huhu

... da muss Ich wohl die LANGLAUFSKI rausholen heute Abend....Nah ja .. auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2007)

mach mal ein Bild, bei uns (Pfälzer Wald) schneint gerade die Sonne  und von Schnee ist weit und breit nix zu sehen


----------



## 301 (29. März 2007)

*hallo alle zusammen,*

so... nun geht es morgen los ins TRAININGSLAGER, erst mal 8 Std. fahrt und dann am Sa. beginnen Wir mit ges. 30 Man uns einzurollen.
Die Gruppen werden dann in Leistungsgruppen aufgeteilt und bei bedarf auch gemischt o. zusammen gefasst.
Robby und Ich werden alle Einheiten zusammen fahren um zu sehen wie jeder auf mehrere Std. Belastung reagiert und Drauf ist...
Ich habe nach dem Trainingslager am 21.04. meinen 2.ten Leistungstest ausgemacht und bin gespannt ob Ich richtig Trainiert habe.

Noch was weniger erfreuliches habe ich zu Verkünden:



Robbys Vater (Günter) hat als Serviceman absagen müssen, er muss am Knie Operiert werden und wird bis zum Start nicht ohne Krücken gehen können. ( Sche...)Gute Besserung von dieser Stelle aus Günter.
Ich habe "Gott sei Dank" schon kontakt mit einem guten Freund aufgenommen dem Ich die Sache geschildert habe und erklärt was bei dem Job alles zu tun ist, er wird sich das ganze noch gut überlegen/abklären und Mir in den nächsten Tage bescheid geben ob Ja o. Nein. 

*
Mein pers. Trainingsplan sieht so aus für die Woche:*

Sa.   RR GA1  240 min.
So.   RR GA1  300 min.
Mo.   RR GA1  360 min. + 2x15min. K3
Di.    Laufen Rekom 45 min.
Mi.    RR GA1  270 min.
Do.   RR GA1  330 min. inkl. GA2 2x20 min.
Fr.    RR GA1  360 min. + 2x30 min K3
Sa.   Rekom ?? Heimreise

*Motto:* Lange Einheiten mit flachem (GA1) Puls fahren und viel KM schruppen... und natürlich Spaß zu haben. 

Also Leute bis dann und Frohe Ostern ...


----------



## 301 (26. April 2007)

hallo zusammen,

wir leben noch und haben eine menge in der letzten Zeit Erlebt und Erfahren...

1. Wir haben mit 1008 km im Trainingslager gut Trainiert und viel viel Spaß gehabt und eine tolle Atmosphäre über die ges. 8 Tage..... ein besonderer  DANK gilt dem RSC Kempten und besonders an "Onkel Helmut" und "Kapitan Käse" für die tollen Touren. 

2. Ich habe seit dem Trainingslager leichte Knieprobleme gehabt die aber wieder O.K. sind und mich nur 10 Tage Pause gekostet haben..sche.. 

3. Wir haben von 2. super nette Jungs für unser *"Serviceteam"* bilden werden die Zusage bekommen das Sie uns vollstens bei der TransGermany unterstützen und helfen werden.
*Danke hier für schon 1000 mal MARKUS UND BERNHARD. Colle Sache *  

4. Robby hat schon ein paar Straßenrennen gefahren und ist richtig gut drauf was die Fitness betrifft.. weiter so kleiner.

5. habe mein Wo.-ende in Bad Urach verbracht wo ich eine Neue GABEL zum Test bekommen habe und bin mit 2. Kumpels zum Biken gegangen da haben wir mal so richtig ABGEROCKT in der "SCHWÄBISCHEN ALB" ... ein Hammer geiles Bikerevier mit entlos Singeltrails und Spitzkehren ohne ENDE.
* * *Danke Reiner und Dirk für das super Wo-ende bei euch.*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von allen Aktionen und bis zum nächsten mal....

Werde nach den stressigen Tagen bei uns im Gesch. jetzt regelmässiger wieder Schreiben..Sorry


----------



## 301 (2. Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen,

werde dieses Wochenende mit Robby zusammen den "Rothaus FORESTMAN" Bike Marathon in Kirchen-Hausen im Schwarzwald fahren und ein ersten Stand der Dinge bekommen wie *WIR* drauf sind im Team....!?

Wir werden nicht 120% gehen aber schon im TransGermany Renntempo das ganze durchziehen.
So ein Renntraining wird uns mit Sicherheit gut tun und uns nochmal so richtig einen Kick für die *letzten 38 Tage *geben. 

Also am Montag dann mehr vom Rennen und meinen Eindrücken ... bis dann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 301 (8. Mai 2007)

hi zusammen,

nun ist das erste Rennen für uns vorbei und wir haben ein paar Eindrücke von unserem LEISTUNGSSTAND erhalten.

Robby ist in einer SUPERFORM und hat einen Hammer ges. 12. Platz auf der Mitteldistanz (58 km / 1300 hm)  in 2:13:22 min hingelegt..
Bei den Lizensfahrern bedeutete das den 7. Platz von ca. 30 Fahrern
Das beweist das er richtig Trainiert und seine Form ist steigend... 
am So. fahren wir gemeinsam den Auerberg Marathon der bei uns um die Ecke stattfindet und versuchen mal richtig Reinzuhauen und ordentl. Druck zu machen.

Bei Mir ist es auch ganz gut gelaufen bis zu ca. km 43 als ich einen Durchschlag am Vorderrad hatte und über den Lenker absteigen musste um einen Sturz zu vermeiden, dabei bin ich bei der Landung mit dem Oberschenkelinnenseite an einem Ast hängen geblieben, der Mir vom Knie bis knapp vor den Hoden eine lange breite SCHÜRFWUNDE beschert... toll, Platten geflickt und weiter....
Konnte mit kleineren Schmerzen weiterfahren und kämpfte allein ohne meine Gruppe bis dahin (Adelheid Morath,Stanger Gabi,Wagner Werner...) im Wind weiter.
Bei km 69 hat es mich dann zum 2. mal mit einem Plattfuß erwischt und ich hatte kein Schlauch + Kartusche mehr bei Mir, es kam gute 10-12 min. keine alte S.. ich habe darufhin Aufgegeben und bin richtung Ziel gelaufen (STOCKSAUER)

Fazit: mein KNIE hat ohne Schmerzen gehalten und ich fühle Mich Topfit soweit.

Wir werden diese Wo. weiter Trainieren und am Sonntag das nächste Rennen fahren.. bis dahin RIDE ON....


----------



## aka (8. Mai 2007)

301 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...
> 5. habe mein Wo.-ende in Bad Urach verbracht wo ich eine Neue GABEL zum Test bekommen habe und bin mit 2. Kumpels zum Biken gegangen da haben wir mal so richtig ABGEROCKT in der "SCHWÄBISCHEN ALB" ... ein Hammer geiles Bikerevier mit entlos Singeltrails und Spitzkehren ohne ENDE.
> ...



Und, ist die neue Gabel annaehernd so gut wie die Uracher Gegend?


----------



## chueli Maurer (8. Mai 2007)

Liteville ist einfach ein hammer rahmen


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (9. Mai 2007)

HI Jungs.

Na, alles fit? Bei mir läufts jetzt echt von Woche zu Woche besser. Bin heute auf der Straße in Pinswang gefahren und hab nen sauberen Druck gehabt.
Sonntag gehts wie gesagt zum Auerberg...wo ich dann mal so richtig einen draufhau!!!! Freu mich schon total auf die Trans...noch 30 Tage....und dann muss alles stimmen. Bis dahin hab ich dann auch meinen letzten schliff weg.
Also dranbleiben und gute miene zum bösen Wetter machen....  Grüßle da Liteviller!


----------



## 301 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben am Wo-end. unser Heimrennen den "Auerberg Marathon" gut über die Runde gebracht und sind guter Dinge.
Robby hatte leichte Startprobleme da er am vorabend Geb. feiern war, ich hatte auch meine kl. Problme am Start da ich durch die Hitze u. Staub schlecht Luft bekommen habe. 
Robby war am Schluß auf Rang 16. und Ich auf 25. plaziert von (ca. 450) mit ca. 10 min. Rückstand auf den Sieger.

Robby wird diese Woche noch 2 Strassenrennen fahren und Ich ein paar lägere Einheiten.
Am Wo-end. fahre Ich den Kurzmarathon in Albstadt mit und besuche in diesem zuge einen guten Freund.

Also bis dann und RIDE ON...


----------



## 301 (21. Mai 2007)

hi zusammen,

*der COUNTDOWN läuft.... nur noch 20 Tage bis zum START.[/U]*

nah... das war ein tolles Rennen in ALBSTADT... kann ich nur Empfehlen als kl. Zuckerl zwischen durch. 
Leider war es super Heiss am Sa. aber das Rennen und die Strecke hammergeil Organisiert... mein kompliment an die Ausrichter.
In meiner Klasse (Masters 1) habe ich den 10 Pl. belegt von 108, ich bin zufrieden damit und freue mich nun am Wo.-ende auf das Festival Garmisch Partenkirchen wo Ich mit Robby die mittlere Runde fahren werde...( 65 km , 1700 hm)

Wir befinden uns im *ENDSPURT* und sind beide guter Dinge das wir uns richtig und gut auf die TransGermany vorbereitet haben und super in unserem Timing sind was die LEISTUNG betrifft.

Wir freuen uns natürlich am meisten auf das ZIEL in Oberwiesental weil da unsere 2. Medels ( Miriam & Claudi ) warten werden.. Juhu.. das beflügelt uns natürlich noch mehr GAS zu geben und Gesund und voller Stolz dort anzukommen am 16. Juni.

darum bleibt am Ball und  *RIDE ON...*


----------



## gardaprinz (28. Mai 2007)

Hi Robert,

habe Dich in Garmisch auf der Strecke  gesehen und mich gefreut,daß ein Liteville mich überholt.Wünsche Dir und Deinem Partner(hoffe er ist bald wieder fit !)alles Gute und viel Erfolg für Euren Saisonhöhepunkt.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (29. Mai 2007)

HI Martin,

ja hat mich auch gefreut, dass mich wieder jemand erkannt hat. Danke für deine aufmunternten Worte . 

Bin ja am Sonntag Garmisch gefahren auf der mittleren Runde über 65Km und 2100HM und bin gesamt 50ter gewesen und in der Klasse 28ter.
War aber ganz schön zäh...bin mal wieder mitm Liteville gefahren und des Teil
hat mich Bergauf total gestresst  war no nicht richtig eingestellt (sattel usw) aber bis zur trans krieg is schon noch raus. Bergab is des Teil natürlich Hölle...hab ich selber fast angst gekriegt.

Komm grad vom Training heim. Bin in strömendem Regen 90Min berge hoch und runter gefahren ca. 1000Hm. War total geil und nass. grrrr *löl*

Also haut mal rein...nur noch n paar trainingstage.

Grüßle die Liteviller


----------



## 301 (30. Mai 2007)

hi zusammen,

wie ihr von Robby schon gehört habt ist er in Garmisch gut gefahren "alleine"  ich bin nicht in Garmisch gefahren weil ich mich nicht so Fit gefühlt habe.. kl. Hänger.. kein Problem. 

Habe auch ein paar Trainings km/hm gemacht in letzter Zeit und werde am Wo.-end mit Robby noch 2 lange Einheiten fahren um den Rhythmus mit Aufstehen, Frühstück, Trinken, Essen wärend dem Biken zu bekommen und ein wenig über die Sache zu plaudern was Taktik und Speed auf den ersten Etappen angeht... 
die restlichen Etappen werden sich aus unserer Verfassung denke ich von allein ergeben..?! 

*FRAGE:[*B]Wer hat denn noch ein paar Anregungen und Tipps für Uns 2 die wir noch gut brauchen und nutzen können.[/B]

Wir haben noch *10 Tage bis zum Start *und ich bin schon ein wenig NERVÖS muss ich gestehen.... 

Unsere Trickots und Ausrüstung steht auch soweit und Wir hoffe noch auf ein kl. Wunder das wir vielleicht noch ein schönes gr. WOHNMOBIL bekommen... aber davon ein ander mal mehr....

bis dann und   RIDE ON....


----------



## 301 (30. Mai 2007)

Ach ja hier noch Bilder von Robby und Mir damit Ihr seht das wir wirklich fest Überlegen... Taktik und soooo.....   

bis dann,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 301 (1. Juni 2007)

hallo zusammen,

nun ist alles gut....*WARUM *werdet Ihr euch fragen.... wir haben über einen guten Freund  ein hammergeiles *Wohnmobil*  noch kurzfristig bekommen das Schlafplätze für 4 Pers. hat und alles drin was man so braucht nach einem Renntag bei der TransG.

Dabei möchten Wir uns superhammermässig bei Dir "Harry" und deiner Firma *DURACH METALLBAU* *in Friesenhofen bei Leutkirch* bedanken für deine Bemühungen. 



Wir (Bernhard, Markus, Robby u. Ich) werden uns am Mo. zum letzten BRIEFING treffen und die ges. Strecke auf den Landkarten durchgehen wo wir unsere Verpflegungsstellen machen werden und wie die 2 Jungs am besten hinkommen per Auto o. Fahrrad.?!

Ebenso werden wir alle unsere "To do.. Listen" fertig machen was jeder noch zu besorgen hat und treffen uns dann am Do. zum beladen des Wohnmobils. 

Robby und Ich werden am Wo.-end noch 2 lange Einheiten fahren ( Sa. 4 std. MTB und am So. 5 Std. Rennrad) egal bei welchen Wetter.... schlechtes WETTER gibt es nicht nur schlechte KLEIDUNG...?! So hat es mal bei der Bundeswehr glaub ich geheissen.

In diesem Zuge möchten *Wir * *vielen vielen Dank* sagen an die 

*Fa. SCALTEL Networks     /      www.scaltel.de *

für das Sponsoring der Bekleidung.

großen Dank gilt auch unserem Sponsor der Bikes .... 

*Fa. LITEVILLE   /    www.liteville.com*

für die 2 super geilen Fullys 301... Danke Michi

Dank auch an die 

*Fa. SCHWALBE  /   www.schwalbe.com*

für die tollen und besten MTB Reifen die wir je gefahren haben.

and last but not least.... 

*Fa. UltraSports     /     www.ultra-sports.de*

für die Energie Getränke und die Riegel + GelChips....

... mit soviel *UNTERSTÜTZUNG *denke Ich kann fast nichts mehr anbrennen und wir sind alle schon ganz heiss auf den Start am Sa. in 8 Tagen. 

Ihr hört von Uns wieder am Di. und wir hoffen euch ein wenig die Spannung übermitteln zu können die Wir langsam aber sicher haben.


*Ach ja.. *

*Robbys Bruder wird während der Renntage das TAGEBUCH jeden Tag aktualisieren und unsere Stimmungen-Schmerzen-Freude an euch weiterleiten.*   


Bis dann.... RIDE ON...


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Juni 2007)

Dann kann ja fast nichts mehr schief gehen!! Das Wetter sieht zwar nicht so berauschend aus, aber wie schon erwähnt, die bundeswehr, oder so ähnlich...

Euch beiden nochmal viel Glück bei der ganzen Geschichte!!


----------



## zwiebel (1. Juni 2007)

was für Reifen wollt ihr den einsetzen?
zwiebel


----------



## 301 (1. Juni 2007)

Hi Fibbs79,

danke für die Glückwünsche von Dir... ja das Wetter, kann man eh nicht ändern.
Wir sind denke ich beide techn. gute Biker und haben wegen dem Wetter o. Untergrund nicht die gr. Probleme beim Rennen.
Schei.. ist es halt mit den vielen Klamotten die man braucht wenns richtig Regnet und Stürmt.. nah ja was solls.

hi zwiebel,

Reifen technisch gesehen haben wir echt eine super support von SCHWALBE bekommen, vom Nobby Nic 2.1 - 2.4 , Racing Ralph 2.1 - 2.4 und Fast Fred haben wir alles dabei und können denke ich gut auf Wetter und Untergrund reagieren jeden Tag.

Schläuche haben wir natürlich auch bekommen für jeden Mantel...

Denke das wir am ersten Tag einen breiten 2.4 er fahren werden den ich bin schon in Neustadt den SigmaSport Marathon gefahren und kenne daher ein wenig den Untergrund.
Habe letztes Jahr die bittere Erfahrung machen dürfen das es dort viel sandigen und losen Boden hat auf den Trails und Ich mit meinem 2.1 er Reifen nicht die beste Wahl getroffen habe.?!

Wenn Du oder jemand noch gute Tipps für die Reifenwahl in den einzelnen Gebieten hat sind wir natürlich dankbar..

Bis dann... RIDE ON..


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Juni 2007)

301 schrieb:


> Hi Fibbs79,
> 
> danke für die Glückwünsche von Dir... ja das Wetter, kann man eh nicht ändern.
> Wir sind denke ich beide techn. gute Biker und haben wegen dem Wetter o. Untergrund nicht die gr. Probleme beim Rennen.
> ...



In der Neustadter Gegend, bzw. auf dem sandigen Pfälzer Wald bin ich fast täglich unterwegs. Am Besten komme ich "hier" mit dem Fat Albert zurecht,
ist zwar nicht der leichteste, aber dafür ist er auch nicht so Pannenanfällig wie der Racing Ralph!

Der Nobby Nic 2.4 ist sicher auch eine sehr gute Wahl, werde ich mal als nächstes Testen (wenn er in meinen Rahmen passt)


----------



## zwiebel (1. Juni 2007)

301 schrieb:


> Hi Fibbs79,
> 
> danke für die Glückwünsche von Dir... ja das Wetter, kann man eh nicht ändern.
> Wir sind denke ich beide techn. gute Biker und haben wegen dem Wetter o. Untergrund nicht die gr. Probleme beim Rennen.
> ...



wäre da eher euch dankbar  bin dort noch nie was gefahren und habe nicht die geringste Ahnung welche reifen ich nehmen soll


----------



## 301 (1. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Ehrlichkeit zwiebel.... danke Fibbs79 .


----------



## stefan11 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Steini und Robby,
ich wünsche euch für die Trans viel Glück, bleibt verletzungsfrei und habt immer genügend Luft ( nicht nur im Reifen ) !!

Gruß Stefan W.


----------



## Dampfmaschine (4. Juni 2007)

Servus,
hier ein paar Infos zur Rhoen und zum Rennsteig. 
In der Rhoen hat man eigentlich viel Waldboden und Schotter. Aber im Grossen und Ganzen ziemlich fester Untergrund.
Dort wuerde ich den Racing Ralph bevorzugen. Am Rennsteig ist es sehr sandig, gespickt mit scharfen Steinen und vielen Wurzeln. Da wuerde ich etwas pannensicheres fahren. 
Ich bin auch die ganze Zeit am Uberlegen was ich drauf mache. 
HInten wahrscheinlich auch den Racing Ralph 2.1 UST und vorne Michelin XCR 2 in 2.15. Vielleicht auch komplett Michelin.... oder Racing Ralph....  
Wir fahren die Strecke mit 3 Leutchen ab Donnerstag privat mit GPS ab. (Die Strecken als Rennen waere mir zu stressig) Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so wie in der Vorhersage.
Ich wuensche euch viel Glueck.

Gruss
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 301 (4. Juni 2007)

*hi stefan11 und Dampfmaschine,*

danke für eure Tips und Motivationen, das mit der Rhoen habe ich Mir auch schon so gedacht von den Pneus her  .. da braucht man was was Rollt.
Am Rennsteig bestärkst du meine Wahl auf 2.4er NobbyNic und 2.4er RacingRalph hinten und dicken Schläuchen.

Was am Wo-end. alles so gelaufen ist...?!  
Wir haben uns wie geplant am Sa. mit dem MTB`s um 9°° Uhr getroffen bei strömendem Regen 

und sind ca. 4 Std. gefahren. Es war so sche.. tiefer Boden auf dem ges. Weg das es uns ganz schön Saft aus den Beinen gezogen hat...
wir sind ja nicht Spazieren gefahren sondern ein flottes Tempo trotz Kälte und Nässe.
Nach ca. 4 Std. und so 80km/1100hm bin ich dann genauso wie Robby erst mal 1 Std in die Warme Dusche gegangen und danach aufs Sofa zum Chillen.. 




Am So. haben wir ein super Wetter erwischt und sind  um 9°° Uhr mit dem Rennrad aufgebrochen zu unserer Tour.
Wir sind gute 5:10 Std. gefahren und haben 146 km bei einem nicht so tollen Gegenwind gemacht. 
Egal... das jammern hilft nichts da müssen wir durch   ... wir können ja wenn alle Stricke reissen auch 6 Tage Regnen & Wind bei der TransG. haben, da nützt auch kein Heulen  was sondern nur ins Ziel kommen zählt.


*Zu Training:*

Ich für meinen Teil werde die Wo. nicht viel Trainieren (ca. 4 Std. / ganz locker Ausfahren) da ich mit der Vorbereitungen noch genügend Arbeit habe und die Zeit davon läuft.
Robby wird auch nur Chillfahrten machen um die Beine zulockern.

Am Do. wird das Wo-mo-bi. beladen mit allen Dingen die ein Mensch so braucht in 10 Tagen und wir düsen dann am Fr. so gegen 10-11 Uhr ab nach St. Wendel.
Heute Abend ist unser treffen mit Markus und Bernhard wegen der Festlegung der Verpflegungspunkte an der Strecke und checken der ges. Utensilienliste die wir noch benötigen und besorgen müssen bis Do. .

*Wir alle sind hoch Motiviert und freuen uns auf das gr. Abenteuer " TRANS GERMANY 2007 " mit super Eindrücken und Gefühlen und hoffen das wir eine menge netter Typen kennen lernen und Erfahrungen sammeln fürs Leben. *


----------



## 301 (5. Juni 2007)

hi zusammen,

*ich sag nur *.... * 4 TAGE bis zum START*... 

so langsam wird`s Mir mulmig im Magen...   geile Sache.

RIDE ON...


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Juni 2007)

301 schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> *ich sag nur *.... * 4 TAGE bis zum START*...
> 
> ...



das geht nicht nur euch so...lese ja schon die ganze zeit hier mit...wird lustig wenn man sich ab samstag dann in natura gegenübersteht...

wir freuen uns auch schon auf die woche biken...

joe+heiko = nr.91
(team st.wendel zick zack www.wassersack.de)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (5. Juni 2007)

ich beneide euch so, für dieses Jahr habe ich keinen Partner gefunden, (mein Trainingspartner ist zu langsam  ), 
ich hoffe ihr macht Fotos auch vom drumherrum, (Wohnmobilstellplatz, Start Ziel, Vorher/Nachher usw.) dann können wir wenigstens etwas miterleben  
ich hoffe das ich für nächstes Jahr jemanden finde, 
ich will auch mit

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg, Spaß und vor allem Pannenfreiheit.
Ich kippe in den Schlauch immer etwas Pannenmilch seit dem kenne ich keine Durchstiche mehr, obwohl im alten Mantel 8 Dornen drin waren, der Schlauch war Dicht.  
Ich warte schon auf eure Berichte.


----------



## 301 (5. Juni 2007)

Hi ZickZack Team & DülmererMTBler,

danke für eure Glückwünsche, wir sind St-Nr. 35 und freuen euch mal kennen zu lernen.... 

Bis dann und RIDE ON...


----------



## cpetit (5. Juni 2007)

Werde am Samstag auch am Start sein. 

Aber leider nur um zuzuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka (5. Juni 2007)

Hi Steini,

am Samstag will ich mit ein paar Bikekollegen eine Tour mit Ziel "Hellerhütte" unternehmen. Das ist kurz vor dem Ziel. Wir würden euch gerne mit Getöse usw. unterstützen, aber nirgends finde ich einen genauen Streckenverlauf geschweige denn ungefähre Durchfahrtszeiten. Gibt es sowas irgendwo?


Gruss Chaka


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (5. Juni 2007)

Hey Chaka.

Finden wir ja total cool dass ihr uns zum schluss nochmal anschreien wollt....aber bitte laut weil vielleicht blicken wir da nichts mehr...sind
wie gesagt Startnummer 35 und an den roten Hyro´s nicht zu verwechseln.
 
Also da um 10 Uhr Start ist,...werden wir etwa in der Zeit zwischen halb 3 und viertel nach 3 auf der Hellerhütte eintrudeln. Eine genaue Strecke gibts
leider so nicht...wenn dann nach den GPS Daten.

Also lasst es krachen wenn ihr uns seht!!!!

Grüße die Liteviller


----------



## chaka (5. Juni 2007)

RobbyBikefreak schrieb:


> ...Startnummer 35 und an den roten Hyro´s nicht zu verwechseln.....


Ich habe gedacht es besteht Helmpflicht!!!!  Aber die Startnummer wird mir reichen zum wiedererkennen. Vielleicht klappts mit einem Schnappschuss. Digicam werde ich jedenfalls dabei haben.

Sofern ihr Zeit habt werde ich einen schönen kalten Weißherbtsshoppen für euch bereithalten. Das gibt zum Schluß nochmal richtig Dampf auf den Kessel! 

Also, bis Samstag!


----------



## Iturriaga (6. Juni 2007)

Hi Liteviller!!!

Ich habe diesen Beitrag jetzt auch schon einige Zeit, wenn auch passiv, verfolgt. Ich wünsche euch sehr viel Glück und Ausdauer. Zündet das Laktat nicht zu früh ;-) und vor allem kommt gesund und ohne Verletzungen durch!!!
Ich selbst werde euch auch anfeuern können, und zwar am Montag 11.06.2007 im Zielbereich in Frammersbach!
Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr schonmal in Frammersbach beim Marathon an den Start gegangen seid? Wenn ja, dann wißt ihr ja um die bomben Stimmung. Wenn nicht, kann ich euch nur empfehlen euch noch anzumelden!! Am 24.06.2007 ist der diesjährige Marathon. Wie gesagt ich wünsche euch alles Gute!!!

Grüße aus dem Spessart!!

Dennis


----------



## MG (6. Juni 2007)

Viel Glück und Spaß Jungs...


----------



## 301 (6. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,

danke danke danke...., ich weis gar nicht Wo mir der Kopf steht vor lauter Zeug und Freunde und NERVOSITÄT.. 

*Wir bedanken uns bei allen die hier mitlesen und Posten, die die uns an der Strecke erkennen und ANFEUERN werden und allen die uns kennen und gedanklich bei uns sind...?!*   

wir haben gestern wie schon bei ROBBY gesehen ROTE Farbe in unsere Haare machen lassen und schauen total COOL aus... Spaß muss sein... 

Den HAMMER haben wir gestern bekommen ... *das Wo-mobil *ist einfach nur SPITZENMÄSSIG und schön ohne ENDE...
7m länge und allen schnickschnack den man sich so vorstellen kann, Dusche, WC, Küche, 4 Betten... einfach alles...

*VIELEN DANK an die Firma  Dethleffs Caravan in Leutkirch für diese Unterstützung.*

*Ich feue mich schon auf Samstag und hoffe das nichts passiet an Verletzungen und Stürzen und alle Gesund und Fit ins ZIEL kommen.* 

Bis dann und ...RIDE ON...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juni 2007)

301 schrieb:


> *FRAGE:[*B]Wer hat denn noch ein paar Anregungen und Tipps für Uns 2 die wir noch gut brauchen und nutzen können.[/B]
> .


so kurz vor start: macht euch nicht verrückt! 
ich fahre vorne nobby 2.1 und hinten conti explo supersonic. überall, genügt auch in  der pfalz. wenn ich die letzte abfahrt des ersten tags richtig in erinnerung habe, gehts dort einige serpentinen runter, die kurven wird wohl kaum jemand fahrend schaffen. aber no  pani, 5m schieben, der rest ist flow!
ansonsten: ohrenstöpsel! und: viel erholung+ schlaf zwischen den rennen.
verhalten fahren, ein sturz kann das ganze rennen zunichte machen. und wichtig: habt 8 tage lang spass miteinander!
ach ja, nach meiner tac- erfahrung wird es pro etappe nur 2 verpflegungsstellen geben, also recht wenig im vergleich zu den üblichen marathon- verpflegungsstationen alle 10km.... ich fahre trotzdem mit 2 trinkflaschen, ohne rucksack!

ansonsten: eure sponsoren- liste ist ja echt beeindruckend! 
ich denke, wir sehen uns mal, was habt ihr für eine nummer? grüsse von team 14  und viel erfolg!


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (7. Juni 2007)

HI easymtbiker.

Dank dir für die vielen Tipps...fahrtechnisch sind wir ein Ass...kommen ja au
aus dem Allgäu  
Die Verpflegungsstationen werden uns relativ egal sein, da wir ja gut unter-
stützt werden *gg*
Haben die letzten Tage total den vollgas Stress gehabt wegen Organisation 
und dann gibt auch noch n Laufrad n Geist auf...aber hab i wieder hingebogen.
Spaß werden wir zwei aufjedenfall haben...und wenn wir einen tief-stechend, brennenden Schmerz spüren,....dann prägt sich das ganze noch tiefer ein  .

Wir sind Startnummer 35. Und an den Haaren zu erkennen  

Also dann bis spätestens Samstag.

Ride on....the Liteville Team.


----------



## pfalzbube (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

habe mal den Uli Stanciu angeschrieben wegen Streckenverlauf ab Hellerhütte bis neustadt. Hat nur geantwortet erst auf dem Schotterweg und dann auf dem traiL ?! Auf meiner Wanderkarte finde ich diesen Königsberg leider nicht, denke aber , dass er in der Nähe der Königsmühle liegt. ich will vom kaltenbrunner Tal auf die Hellerhütte fahren (den schmalen Weg Ludwig-Ohler-Pfad  oder so) und hoffe, dass sie mir da nicht entgegenkommen. 
Laut Wanderkaret gibt es einen breiten Schotterweg von Erfenstein zur Hellerhütte und die Legende im Höhenprofil passt auch dazu (grün =Schotter). Will morgen mal rund um die Hellerhütte ne lockere Tour machen und sehen, ob schon was ausgeschildert ist und ob ich diesen Königsberg finde.

Wenn jemand näheres weiß, einfach hier posten.


Hätte ich jetzt ganz vergessen, viel Glück den Liteville Bikern.

Pfalzbube


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juni 2007)

es geht zu 90% von hellerplatzhaus nach neustadt über gelbpunkt. wenn du weiss-rot hoch fährst, sollte es kein problem geben.
die gelbpunktabfahrt ist n schmaler trail, hier bitte nicht im weg stehen!  

wenn team 14 kommt , laut anfeuern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo Easymtbiker,

Danke für den Tipp. Den gelben Weg kannte ich nicht, fahre immer nur den schmalen Trail zur Hellerhütte und dann zum Totenkopf. Werde das Ganze Mal heute mittag erkunden, eventuell ist auch schon etwas ausgeschildert.

Weiß nicht wie lange ich Zeit habe zuzuschauen, am Besten fährst Du knapp hinter der Spitze, dann sehe ich Euch noch 
Laut Carsten bresser planen die einen Schnitt knapp unter 30 für die erste Etappe, dann mal viel Spass.

Pfalzbube


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (8. Juni 2007)

Servus zam,
also bevor ich hier jetzt Anfang zu schreiben, stelle ich mich mal kurz vor. Ich bin der Bruder von Robby, bin 20 und werde für die nächsten Etappentage der Trans-Germany das Tagebuch weiterführen. Die Informationen dafür erhalte ich stets am Abend nach einer Etappe von Robby, das heißt, ab circa 19.30 Uhr steht der Beitrag online im Netz.
Die Liteviller sind heute gut in St. Wendel angekommen und waren bereits auf der Nudel / Pastaparty. Außerdem wurden die Bikes nochmal durchgecheckt und alles ist in bester Ordnung. Dann wünschen wir den Litevillern mal für morgen einen guten Start in die erste Etappe, soviel wie viel Erfolg.
Bis morgen Abend.


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (9. Juni 2007)

So, die erste Etappe wäre geschafft und um die Spannung nicht noch weiterhochzuhalten, was die beiden Liteviller gerissen haben, folgt hier der offizielle Bericht der ersten Etappe von St. Wendeln nach Neustadt an der Weinstraße:

10 Uhr - schwüle Luft doch die beiden Liteviller sind hochmotiviert. Von Anfang an läuft es recht ordentlich  und Robby und Steini begeben sich auf die 123 km lange Strecke mit insgesamt 2700 Höhenmetern. Der Untergrund der Strecke ist mußig, roter Sand umschmiegt die Bikereifen. Doch nach 70 Kilometern der erste Schock . Steini steigt unsaft von seinem Bike, doch es ist nichts passiert. Mit Krämpfen legen die beiden weitere Kilometer zurück, doch Sie verlieren 20 Minuten, da sie sich zweimal verfahren. Endlich zurück auf dem richtigen Weg, stürzt Robby 1 1/2 Meter in die Büsche  und kehrt unverletzt, aber ähnlich aussehnd eines Kaminkehrers zurück auf sein Mountainbike. 15 Kilometer biken die Beiden mit Carsten Bresser und Alison Sydor, die aber ordentlich Druck geben und worauf sie die beiden schließlich ziehen lassen müssen.
Nach 5 Stunden 54 Minuten erreichen die Liteviller schließlich das Ziel in Neustadt an der Weinstraße als 41. Männerteam.

Robby und Steini zur ersten Etappe: "Insgesamt hat es für die erste Etappe gepasst, aber wir haben uns noch etwas zurückgehalten. Die Länge und die Höhenmeter haben wir etwas unterschätzt, deshalb war das ganze etwas verkorkst, eine Lehre bzw. ein Hallo-Wach-Erlebnis für uns. Da kam während der Etappe schon mal Gedanken auf wie <noch eine Etappe fahren?>, doch wir bleiben motiviert und werden uns ganz auf morgen konzentrieren."

Soviel zur ersten Etappe von St. Wendel nach Neustadt an der Weinstraße. Wie es den beiden morgen bei der zweiten Etappe von Neustadt an der Weinstraße nach Erbach ergeht, erfahrt ihr morgen ungefähr wieder um die gleiche Uhrzeit. Viel Glück den Beiden für die nächste Etappe - ohne Sturz.


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (10. Juni 2007)

Die zweite Etappe nach Erbach wäre geschafft. Robby und Steini absolvierten die 132 km und 1700 Höhenmetern in 2 Stunden 38 Minuten. "Heute hat alles gepasst, die Strecke war geil, hat mega Spaß gemacht, das Wetter war schön und es ist einfach super klasse gelaufen", so Robby und Steini. 
Die Beiden sind heute nicht mit dem Fully sondern dem Hardtyle gefahren und hatten bis zum Ende hin noch guten Druck auf der staubigen Strecke. Schließlich kamen sie als 22. Team ins Ziel von den insgesamt 103 Herrenteams. In der Gesamtwertung liegen die Liteviller nun auf Platz 37 und sind schon jetzt hochmotiviert für morgen und freuen sich auf die Etappe von Erbach nach Frammersbach. "Ein riesen Lob gilt unserer Verpflegungscrew, die machen wirklich einen saugeilen Job da draußen".


----------



## cpetit (11. Juni 2007)

Mit welchen Hardtail sind sie denn gefahren?

War es schon das 101?


----------



## pirat00 (11. Juni 2007)

RobbyBikefreak schrieb:


> Die zweite Etappe nach Erbach wäre geschafft. Robby und Steini absolvierten die 132 km und 1700 Höhenmetern in 2 Stunden 38 Minuten.



die jungs fahren aber ganz schön schnell!


----------



## Kelme (11. Juni 2007)

pirat00 schrieb:


> die jungs fahren aber ganz schön schnell!


Die Leistung in allen Ehren, aber die Zeit umfasst nur den Abschnitt nach Ende der Neutralisation. Die zweite Etappe wurde meines Wissens zwischen Neustadt/Weinstr. und Heidelberg im neutralisierten D-Zug-Tempo zurückgelegt. Die Zeitwertung begann erst später.


Kelme - Fernbeobachter


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (11. Juni 2007)

Nachtrag zu gestern: Die Gesamtzeit betrug 4 Stunden und 48 Minuten.

Heute waren 103 km mit 2200 Höhenmetern zu absolvieren. Die Nacht zuvor hat es in Strömen geregnet, so dass auch die Straße am Morgen noch sehr nass war und der Rest der Strecke natürlich auch. Robby und Steini haben heute neun Minuten gut gemacht und waren bei der Tageswertung auf Rang 27. Die Liteviller waren heute "Sumpffahrer", im Gesicht konnte man kein Flecken Haut vor lauter Dreck mehr sehen und die Trikots waren rabenschwarz. Noch dazu kam, dass zwischen Erbach und Frammersbach 20 cm Neukies aufgeschüttet wurden - der Boden war insgesamt sehr tief. Die Gesamtzeit betrug heute 4 Stunden 36 Minuten. Schließlich sind die Beiden von Rang 37 der Gesamtwertung auf den 31. vorgerutscht. Robby und Steini: "Wir können keine Nudeln mehr sehen   - jeden Tag das gleiche, wir gehen heute weg, denn Fleisch ist angesagt." 

Wie es den beiden auf der Etappe von Frammersbach nach Bischofsheim a.d. Rhön ergeht, erfahrt ihr Morgen um 19.30 Uhr. Siehe Foto: Startnummer 35 (Steini) am Start in Frammersbach.


----------



## Iturriaga (12. Juni 2007)

Das Bild zeigt natürlich den Start in Erbach und nicht in Frammersbach.
Ich war gestern bei der Zielankunft in Frammersbach. Die Fahrer sahen echt krass aus...... wie panierte Schnitzel  
Die zwei Liteviller haben böse über die Schotterpassagen geflucht, aber meines Erachtens sind die zwei gut drauf und werden sicher noch etwas weiter nach vorne fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobbyBikefreak (12. Juni 2007)

Die 4. Etappe ging heute von Frammersbach nach Bischofsheim a.d. Rhön. Es waren 89 km mit 2050 Höhenmetern zu bewältigen. Voll motiviert gingen die beiden Liteviller mit ihren Hardtails (ihren eigenen!) an den Start und begaben sich auf die feucht, nasse Strecke. Von Anfang an, gaben Robby und Steini ein gutes Tempo vor und es lief für Beide sehr locker.  Zum Schluss hin, hatte Robby ein paar Probleme am Hinterrad mit seinem Freilauf, doch den Litevillern war es trotzdem möglich in der Schlussphase noch weitere fünf Teams zu überholen - ohne Gegenwehr. Trotz Regen am Ende hatten sie einen sauberen Druck und "die Etappe war leichter als die von gestern", so Robby. Die Liteviller brauchten für die 89 Kilometer und 2050 Höhenmeter eine Gesamtzeit von 3 Stunden 44 Minuten und kamen als 21. Männerteam ins Ziel. Demzufolge klettern sie in der Gesamtwertung von Platz 31 auf 27.  Nun fehlen den Beiden nur noch eine knappe Minute auf den 25. Gesamtrang.
Beste Ressonanz gab es von den Mitstreitern der Liteviller: "Die Beiden haben wirklich das geilste und schnellste Verpflegungsteam von allen!" Besonders zu erkennen ist die Servicecrew an einem 7 Meter langen Wohnmobil, dass mit qualmender Handbremse und 80-Sachen die Kurven schneidet. Die Crew macht einen geilen Job. 
Morgen geht's nach Oberhof, doch zuvor geht die ganze Crew heute Abend zum Schnitzelessen um mal keine Nudeln sehen zu müssen.


----------



## mic28 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Steini! Eure Leistung ist wirklich spitze!!! Hut ab!   
Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Glück, ordentlich Druck auf der Kette und keinen Sturz!  Viele Grüße aus Willingen, Michael


----------



## AlexxW (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Bikers!
Bin neu im Forum, hatte jetzt endlich mal Zeit mich anzumelden!!
Den beiden Litevillern alles Gute für die Etappen......

Ps: Auch wenn´s nicht ganz hierher passt, gibt´s im Bereich Nordhessen zwischen Bad Hersfeld u. Kassel noch Marathonlastige Liteville Biker??

Gruß Alex


----------



## Torsten (13. Juni 2007)

AlexxW schrieb:


> Hallo Bikers!
> Bin neu im Forum, hatte jetzt endlich mal Zeit mich anzumelden!!
> Den beiden Litevillern alles Gute für die Etappen......
> 
> ...



Schau dazu doch mal im Lokalforum Nordhessen nach


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (13. Juni 2007)

Heute steht die Etappe Bischofsheim an der Rhön nach Oberhof an. Wie es den Litevillern dabei erging, erfahrt ihr um 19.30 Uhr. 
Auf der Site www.bike-trans-germany.de seht ihr jeweils die Bilder des Tages, sowie spannende Liveberichte von allen Teilnehmern.


----------



## AlexxW (13. Juni 2007)

Thank´s dem Master!
Bin tatsächlich auf nen einsamen 301er in Osthessen gestoßen.....
 Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobbyBikefreak (13. Juni 2007)

*Die 5. Etappe von Bischofsheim nach Oberhof wäre geschafft.* 98 Kilometer mit 2800 Höhenmetern standen heute auf dem Plan. Warme, laue Luft und einige Sonnenstrahlen weckten die Liteviller in der früh zeitig auf. Am Morgen fehlte Steini die Motivation und er war etwas lack von den Vortagen, was sich während der Etappe auf die Leistung etwas übertrug. Daher sind Robby und Steini es von Anfang an langsam angegangen, legten aber trotzdem ein zügiges Tempo mit dem Hardtail an den Tag. Robby war topfit und hatte keinerlei Probleme - für ihn war diese Etappe eine Spazierfahrt. Dennoch wurden die langen, steilen Anstiege durch die schwül-warme Luft zu einer Herausforderung. Nach 5 Stunden 06 Minuten erreichten die Liteviller schließlich das Ziel in Oberhof auf einem grandiosen 26. Rang. Somit sprangen sie vom 27. auf den nun 23. Platz in der Gesamtwertung, was bedeutet, dass sie morgen auf der 6. Etappe nach Bad Steben aus dem A-Startblock starten werden. Auf den 20. Gesamtplatz fehlen den Beiden nun nur noch 7 Minuten.
_Im Fahrerlager geht zur Zeit eine Magen-Darm-Krankheit durch, was an dem Energiegel "Squeezy" liegen soll. Außerdem haben viele Biker einen Ausschlag (rote Punkte auf der Haut), welcher durch die Gräser in der Umgebung liegt, in denen eine Spinnenkrankheit ihr unwesen treibt._
*Doch den Litevillern geht es gut.* Soeben haben sie eine Massage hinter sich und werden Morgen wieder hochmotiviert die 6. Etappe nach Bad Steben in Angriff nehmen. Heute Abend steht nur noch die Pastaparty auf dem Programm.


----------



## AlexxW (13. Juni 2007)

Guten Hunger würd ich sagen!!
Tolle Leistung immer weiter so.....und wenn´s mal nicht so rund läuft, Marathonregel Nummer 1 > Die anderen Fahrer leiden genauso wie ihr zwei oder schlimmer!!
Die Berge, Abfahrten etc. sind nur für euch da, deswegen seit ihr Mountainbiker!!
Notfalls wäre der schöne Rücken einer weiblichen Teilnehmerin ein guter Ansporn 
Alles gute für Morgen LITVILLER!!
Servus Alex


----------



## Eisenfahrer (14. Juni 2007)

Mei, schaut der guat aus, der Bua!






@Robby: Sag dem Steini mal 'nen Gruß vom Reiner!

r.


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (14. Juni 2007)

Die 6. Etappe führte heute von Oberhof nach Bad Steben.  Das Wetter war wieder super warm, trocken und sehr sonnig. Robby und Steini gingen hochmotiviert an den Start und fuhren die erste halbe Stunde in der Spitzengruppe zusammen mit Stefan Sahm und Karl Platt.  

Foto: Steini beim Dehnen am Start in Oberhof
Ein 10 km langes Waldstück war recht wurzlich und rauh , doch die Liteviller kamen super voran und waren zwischenzeitlich sogar auf Rang 16. Doch zum Schluss hin ließ die Kraft wieder einmal nach, doch Steini und Robby kamen noch auf Platz 21 nach 5 Stunden 18 Minuten Fahrzeit ins Ziel.  Robby schloss die 123 Kilometerlange Etappe und insgesamt 2500 Höhenmetern mit einem Plattfuß mitten auf der Ziellinie in Bad Steben ab.
Auch die Liteviller haben den Ausschlag durch die Spinne bekommen  und sie sind geprägt durch roten Streifen auf den Armen von Ästen. Ihre vier Buchstaben haben auch schon die ersten Anzeichen von wundsein, doch hochmotiviert werden sie morgen die Etappe nach Schöneck antreten. Die eigene Verpflegungscrew wollte heute wieder extra schnell sein und beschloss eine Abkürzung durch den Wald zu nehmen, wobei sie den Tankdeckel des Wohnmobils hinter sich lassen mussten.  Heute Abend stehen für alle mal wieder Nudeln auf dem Programm. In der Gesamtwertung bleiben die Liteviller auf Rang 23 und es fehlen nur noch 40 Sekunden auf den nächsten Rang.


----------



## AlexxW (14. Juni 2007)

Joh Hey,

sehr gut Buam, weiter so, die 40 sec. sind auch noch möglich, ne kurzw Fahrt mit Karl u. Stefan würden mich auch auf´s Höchste motivieren!!! Die beiden kochen auch nur mit Wasser u. das Cape Epic kann jeder gewinnen !!
Immer nur schön dran denken....die Berge sind nur für EUCH da, ohne die wäre es langweilig und platte Reifen gehört eben dazu, die Nudeln nach Tagen auch noch!
Seht der Sache ganz entspannt entgegen, Ihr könnt nur gewinnen, so ein Ding muss man erstmal beenden!!! Wenn Ihr wieder daheim seit, gibts wieder eine gescheite Brotzeit mit Brezen, Weißwürschtel und nen Radi mit lecker Bier...nur zur Belohnung!!!

Habe allerdings auch mal ne Frage sollte ich auf dem Photo mit dem feschen Buam ein Simplon Gravity sehen...? Warum nicht schon das 101, wäre doch nen super Test und Promotion!? Wie fährt sich die Durin 100?

Haut weiter rein Jungs, schraubt das kleine Blatt ab und laßt die Bull´s stehen!  Gruß Alex


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (15. Juni 2007)

Die 7. und vorletzte Etappe wäre geschafft - Robby begrüßte mich am Telefon mit einem PPP - was diese Abkürzung bedeutet hat, in Kürze:

9 Uhr - Start in Bad Steben. Von Anfang an sind die Liteviller wieder vorn dabei, sind hochmotiviert und wissen noch nicht, was sie erwarten wird. Bei Kilometer 7 bemerkt Robby ein komisches Geräusch an seinem Bike, wird stutzig und schaut nach unten. Dort sieht er einen großen Ast, den er mit sich zieht. Kurzentschlossen hört Robby zum Treten auf, hebt mit Hilfe seinen Klickies das Hinterrad um den Ast wegzubekommen, doch die Misere nimmt ihren Weg. Der Ast reißt ihm sein komplettes Schaltauge ab.  Wutendbrandt müssen die Liteviller anhalten. Ein Mexiakaner hat einen Kettennieter zur Hand und hilft den Beiden die Kette zu entfernen und das Schaltauge vom Zug zu Trennen. Robby und Steini wissen, dass ihre Crew bei Kilometer 33 auf sie wartet, doch bis dahin ist es ein langer Weg. Steini beschließt Robby auf den Flachstücken mitzuziehen, bzw. zu Schieben und am Berg ist Laufen angesagt. So weit so gut, doch es läuft nur 2 Kilometer. Bei Kilometer 9 macht es Zzzisch und Steini hat hinten einen Platten.  Robby beschließt weiterzujoggen, solange Steini seinen Schlauch flickt. Bei Kilometer 12,5 holt Steini schließlich Robby wieder ein, doch diesmal knallts am Vorderrad  und Steini muss wiederrum einen neuen Schlauch gegen den Alten ersetzen. Nebenbei merkt Steini, dass sich hinten der ganze Mantel auf der Lauffläche auftrennt. Letztendlich begeben die Liteviller sich wieder auf den Weg und meistern selbst den Döraberg (Robby joggend) ohne Probleme. Nach 26 Kilometern Fußmarsch für Robby erreichen die Beiden schließlich irgendwie mit Schieben/Ziehen/Laufen ihre Servicecrew. Die Hardtails in die Büsche und die Fullys werden rausgeholt - Startnummern werden umgeklippst - Schuhe vom Dreck befreit und erst mal etwas zum Beißen genommen. Nachdem sie sich voll verpflegt doch am Ende ihrer Kräft weiter auf den Rest der Strecke mit ihren Fullys begeben, erreichten sie schließlich nach 5 Stunden 17 Minuten, 98 Kilometer, 2217 Höhenmetern, das Ziel in Schöneck auf Rang 54. In der Gesamtwertung liegen sie damit nun auf Rang 27. Steini und Robby sind voll ausgepowert, kraftlos und sind nur noch froh heute ins Ziel gekommen zu sein. Robby hat Blasen an den Füßen und einen Bienenstick davon getragen. Sonst haben beide Liteviller harte, verkrampfte Muskeln. Da es die Nacht zuvor geregnet hatte, sahen sie auch wieder dementsprechend aus. Morgen wollen Steini und Robby die letzte Etappe noch einmal hochmotiviert angehen und noch einmal alles rausholen was geht. Dafür ein letztes mal viel Glück! 
Und zum Schluss zur Auflößung der 3 P's = Pleiten, Pech, Pannen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. Juni 2007)

RobbyBikefreak schrieb:


> Die 7. und vorletzte Etappe wäre geschafft - Robby begrüßte mich am Telefon mit einem PPP - was diese Abkürzung bedeutet hat, in Kürze:
> 
> 9 Uhr - Start in Bad Steben. Von Anfang an sind die Liteviller wieder vorn dabei, sind hochmotiviert und wissen noch nicht, was sie erwarten wird. Bei Kilometer 7 bemerkt Robby ein komisches Geräusch an seinem Bike, wird stutzig und schaut nach unten. Dort sieht er einen großen Ast, den er mit sich zieht. Kurzentschlossen hört Robby zum Treten auf, hebt mit Hilfe seinen Klickies das Hinterrad um den Ast wegzubekommen, doch die Misere nimmt ihren Weg. Der Ast reißt ihm sein komplettes Schaltauge ab.  Wutendbrandt müssen die Liteviller anhalten. Ein Mexiakaner hat einen Kettennieter zur Hand und hilft den Beiden die Kette zu entfernen und das Schaltauge vom Zug zu Trennen. Robby und Steini wissen, dass ihre Crew bei Kilometer 33 auf sie wartet, doch bis dahin ist es ein langer Weg. Steini beschließt Robby auf den Flachstücken mitzuziehen, bzw. zu Schieben und am Berg ist Laufen angesagt. So weit so gut, doch es läuft nur 2 Kilometer. Bei Kilometer 9 macht es Zzzisch und Steini hat hinten einen Platten.  Robby beschließt weiterzujoggen, solange Steini seinen Schlauch flickt. Bei Kilometer 12,5 holt Steini schließlich Robby wieder ein, doch diesmal knallts am Vorderrad  und Steini muss wiederrum einen neuen Schlauch gegen den Alten ersetzen. Nebenbei merkt Steini, dass sich hinten der ganze Mantel auf der Lauffläche auftrennt. Letztendlich begeben die Liteviller sich wieder auf den Weg und meistern selbst den Döraberg (Robby joggend) ohne Probleme. Nach 26 Kilometern Fußmarsch für Robby erreichen die Beiden schließlich irgendwie mit Schieben/Ziehen/Laufen ihre Servicecrew. Die Hardtails in die Büsche und die Fullys werden rausgeholt - Startnummern werden umgeklippst - Schuhe vom Dreck befreit und erst mal etwas zum Beißen genommen. Nachdem sie sich voll verpflegt doch am Ende ihrer Kräft weiter auf den Rest der Strecke mit ihren Fullys begeben, erreichten sie schließlich nach 5 Stunden 17 Minuten, 98 Kilometer, 2217 Höhenmetern, das Ziel in Schöneck auf Rang 54. In der Gesamtwertung liegen sie damit nun auf Rang 27. Steini und Robby sind voll ausgepowert, kraftlos und sind nur noch froh heute ins Ziel gekommen zu sein. Robby hat Blasen an den Füßen und einen Bienenstick davon getragen. Sonst haben beide Liteviller harte, verkrampfte Muskeln. Da es die Nacht zuvor geregnet hatte, sahen sie auch wieder dementsprechend aus. Morgen wollen Steini und Robby die letzte Etappe noch einmal hochmotiviert angehen und noch einmal alles rausholen was geht. Dafür ein letztes mal viel Glück!
> Und zum Schluss zur Auflößung der 3 P's = Pleiten, Pech, Pannen.



shit happens...

ich lieg seit mittwoch zuhause mit magen darm virus auf der couch und verfolge das rennen nur noch am pc... das tut richtig weh...

hab also morgen auch zeit euch die daumen zu drücken dass ihr das ziel erreicht...

joe
bis zur halbzeit in bischofsheim 91/2 team st.wendel


----------



## HB76 (15. Juni 2007)

hmm ist natürlich bitter, aber kette kürzen und singlespeed weiterfahren hätte euch viel körner gespart und weniger zeit gekostet


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (16. Juni 2007)

Die letzte und 8. Etappe der Trans-Germany wäre geschafft. Die Liteviller gingen es heute früh vom Start weg locker an - beide waren noch etwas angeschlagen vom Vortag und hatten dicke Beine. Mit ihren Fullys begaben sie sich auf die landschaftlich und recht leichte 80 Kilometerlange mit 1900 Höhenmetern Strecke und fuhren ohne Probleme durch . Nach 3 Stunden 44 Minuten erreichten sie das Trans-Germany Etappenziel Oberwiesenthal mit einem Bier in der Hand auf Rang 28. Liteviller: "Wir sind einfach nur noch froh das Ziel erreicht zu haben und heute Abend gibt's ein riesen Spektakel ." Mit ihren Freundinnen werden die Beiden heute Abend noch die Pastaparty unsicher machen und mit der gesamten Crew feiern. Da wünschen wir alle viel Spaß, dass habt ihr euch verdient. Alle Achtung und Respekt vor eurer Leistung. Die Liteviller schließen die Trans-Germany in der Gesamtwertung mit Platz 26 ab.


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Juni 2007)

*dann mal gratulation an die beiden für das super ergebnis und erreichen des ziels!*   

robby und steini sind nette kerls, hab sie unterwegs n paar mal gesprochen!
ihr seid ein starkes rennen gefahren, habt aber viel zeit durch blöde fehler verloren. ok, ich weiss, im nachinein ist man immer schlauer. beschilderung fand ich ok, ich hab meinem partner aber gesagt: wer hinten fährt , muss genauso auf die schilder aufpassen! funktioniert besser, wenn 2 leute aufpassen, wir haben uns dadurch 6 tage lang nicht verfahren.

und schaltauge... naja, egal ob tour oder race, wenn was hinten in der schaltung ist, mache ich ne notbremsung und hole das von hand raus. auch wenn sich der defekt dann als harmlos heraus stellt, die gefahr des schaltaugen- abriss gehe ich nicht ein. weiterhin: immer ersatz- schaltauge mitnehmen. ist ein verschleissteil



RobbyBikefreak schrieb:


> Die Hardtails in die Büsche und die Fullys werden rausgeholt - Startnummern werden umgeklippst -


lasst euch nicht erwischen- meines erachtens ist radtausch unterwegs nicht gestattet.

und: ich dachte, als team liteville seid ihr ausschliesslich auf demselbigem bike unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexxW (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo Litevillers!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurem suuuper Rennen und Ergebnis, schön das Ihr Ihr ohne nennenswerte Schäden und Verletzungen durchgekommen seid, dass ist wirklich spitze.....absolute Gratulation meinerseits...echt tolle Leistung!!

Wünsche Euch für die Regeneration alles Gute!!  
Alex


----------



## gardaprinz (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

habe mit Interesse Eure Tagesberichte gelesen.Was mir nicht ganz einleuchtet ist Euer Teamname:Liteville.Ihr seid von Liteville gesponsort und arbeitet glaube ich auch für Liteville.Jetzt muß ich lesen,daß Ihr überwiegend auf anderen Bikes unterwegs gewesen seit !! Das zeigt doch deutlich,daß Ihr die Marathoneigenschaften des Litevilles für nicht konkurenzfähig erachtet.
Dabei war doch von Anfang an klar,daß bei dieser Art von Rennen ein leichtes Hardtail einfach schneller ist.Nur was hätte das  für einen Unterschied ausgemacht,wenn Ihr ein paar Minuten verloren hättet?
Statt Platz 27 vielleicht ein Platz 30? So aber habt Ihr leichtfertig eine Super Promotion Aktion in den Sand gesetzt und den Teamnamen ad absurdum geführt. Ich bin enttäuscht !!

Liebe Grüße

Martin


----------



## zwiebel (20. Juni 2007)

gardaprinz schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> habe mit Interesse Eure Tagesberichte gelesen.Was mir nicht ganz einleuchtet ist Euer Teamname:Liteville.Ihr seid von Liteville gesponsort und arbeitet glaube ich auch für Liteville.Jetzt muß ich lesen,daß Ihr überwiegend auf anderen Bikes unterwegs gewesen seit !! Das zeigt doch deutlich,daß Ihr die Marathoneigenschaften des Litevilles für nicht konkurenzfähig erachtet.
> Dabei war doch von Anfang an klar,daß bei dieser Art von Rennen ein leichtes Hardtail einfach schneller ist.Nur was hätte das  für einen Unterschied ausgemacht,wenn Ihr ein paar Minuten verloren hättet?
> ...



Na ja Konkurenzfähig finde ich das Liteville schon bin mit dem schätzchen auf Platz 48 gefahren und wenn ich etwas besser drauf gewesen wäre hätte es auch noch für ein paar  Plätze weiter vorne gereicht.
MIr ist wenigstens nicht der Rahmen gebrochen wie einigen anderen mit leichten roten wilden Fully´s

Ich war begeistert!!!

LG 

Carsten


----------



## Torsten (20. Juni 2007)

Aber recht hat er schon,  großartig als Liteville-Team angekündigt und dann mit Simplon?? Hardtails das Rennen bestreiten.....  Naja    Und am Ende dann doch auf 's Liteville wechseln, weil die Hardtails schwächeln.


----------



## aka (20. Juni 2007)

Finde ich jetzt nicht sooo kritisch. 
Wahrscheinlich sind die LV Hardtails halt nicht rechtzeitig fertig geworden.
Und bei Waldautobahn Marathons ist man halt auf dem HT immer noch besser bedient.
Haetten halt, so wie es andere auch machen, ein Tape ueber das Simplonlogo machen sollen.
Es ist bei so einem Rennen ja nicht das Material, was letztendlich ausschlaggebend ist, sondern immer noch der Hintern bzw. Mensch.


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (20. Juni 2007)

Alsoooo.

1. Ist es Hardteil 2 Kilo leichter.
2. War des fast jeden tag ne Autobahn. und....
3. Brauchen wir keine Werbung machen weil se uns
die dinger aus der Hand fressen.

Mehr sag i dazu ned.

So!


----------



## Iturriaga (20. Juni 2007)

Robby, ich denke mehr braucht man zu so einem Quatsch wirklich nicht sagen!
Habt ihr euch schon gut erholt? Ich war in Frammersbach im Zielbereich, ihr habt echt ausgesehen wie SAU  !!!


----------



## Torsten (20. Juni 2007)

Iturriaga schrieb:


> Robby, ich denke mehr braucht man zu so einem Quatsch wirklich nicht sagen!
> Habt ihr euch schon gut erholt? Ich war in Frammersbach im Zielbereich, ihr habt echt ausgesehen wie SAU  !!!



Aha  
Also kritische Anmerkungen sind also nicht gewünscht?!
Na dann beweihräuchert Euch mal weiter....

Ich find die Leistung schon toll, Respekt, aber die Äusserungen des Teilnehmerers läßt mich dann doch schon aufhorchen.

Jaaa, noch verkaufen sie sich wie geschnitten Brot, aber wenn's mal nicht s läuft, dann sind wir Kunden wieder gewünscht.  Ich werde mich bestimmt daren erinnern.


----------



## pongi (20. Juni 2007)

ich hab bis hier nur passiv mitgelesen. aber so wie sich das anhört kommt mir das auch ein wenig arrogant vor.
ich kann thorsten nur zustimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amigo1 (21. Juni 2007)

Als ich fragte warum auf Simplon und nicht auf Leiteville hatâs Geheisen das Sauding ist zu schwer....!!!??? 
Und so ein Team wird gesponsert (Ich wÃ¼sste hier einige die wÃ¼rden das besser vertreten) aber wenn wenigstens die Leistung passt ""verrÃ¼ckte Welt""

Ã¼brigens Schaltauge Kettenglied Schlauch ... auf reserve    =  RACER
kein       Schaltauge Kettenglied Schlauch ... auf reserve    =  WAR........!


----------



## AlexxW (21. Juni 2007)

Tach,
muss meinen Senf auch noch dazu beitragen!
Die Leistung klasse, Hut ab, wie bereits gesagt......Kritik u. Fragen muss sich allerdings jeder gefallen lassen, der so ein Ding dann noch öffentlich über Foren macht!!
Es wurde ehrlich und trotzdem mit Begeisterung gefragt....und dann so ne Antwort, Entschuldigung aber das ist voll Sch.......!!
Wenn allerdings "das Sauding" zu schwer ist, dann hilft vielleicht nen wenig mehr Power in den Beinen und eine längere Trainings u. Aufbauphase!? Nur gut, dass mein 301 gleichzeitig auch meine Lebenseinstellung ist!!


----------



## gardaprinz (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Robby,

schön,daß Du die Sache so "selbstkritisch" betrachtest.
Auch schön,daß Liteville keine Werbung braucht,weil Sie Euch die "Dinger aus der Hand fressen".
So trägst du natürlich viel zu dem positivem Image von Liteville bei.

Schönen Abend

Martin


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (21. Juni 2007)

Thread geschlossen...schon gemerkt?


----------



## pongi (21. Juni 2007)

also sehe ich das richtig, dass jetzt wo unbequeme fragen auftauchen der thread von euch verlassen wird?

wow.. respekt!


----------



## AlexxW (21. Juni 2007)

schliese mich pongi an,
da kann ich auch nur noch sagen........das mir vor wut fast noch der arsch platzt, mein lieber schieber....ganz schön arrogant!
die meinung von michi (liteville) und 301 (steini) würde ich gerne mal hören.....ne einfache und freundliche erklärung von robby hätte es schon getan!
ich glaube ihm bekommt die regenerationsphase überhaupt nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (21. Juni 2007)

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem tauschen des GESAMTEN rades?

laut sportordnung ist das doch gar nicht erlaubt !?!

so wie ich das kenne dürfen doch nur laufräder usw gewechselt werden


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (21. Juni 2007)

Boah einmal mit Profis zamarbeiten wär ein Traum !


----------



## AlexxW (21. Juni 2007)

kenne die regeln der trans-germany nicht, habe aber so etwas auch im kopf gehabt!
jetzt ist es eh vorbei, bei armstrong fragt heute auch keiner mehr nach.....allerdings werden sich viele potentielle liteville-kunden verunsichert fühlen...........aber der rahmen u. der service von dem beiden jungs in waltenhofen ist trotzdem der hammer und ich bleibe liteville treu, trotz der ganzen IDIOTEN die denen die dinger aus der hand reisen!!
tut mir leid aber so etwas find ich sehr sehr schade und bin stinksauer!
herzlichen glückwunsch so gibt´s nen guten START für das 101, vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein promotion gag.....ich hoffs nicht

ps: PROFIS VERHALTEN SICH ABER NICHT SO!!


----------



## jones (21. Juni 2007)

RobbyBikefreak schrieb:


> Boah einmal mit Profis zamarbeiten wär ein Traum !



jungejunge - wie gehst du denn ab  

kritikfähigkeit ist hier wohl nicht gegeben

mit derartigen "PROFIS"      will ich lieber keine diskussion anfangen.

war übrigends nur ne frage - habe nichts behauptet!

viel spaß noch zusammen

ich bin hier raus


----------



## AlexxW (21. Juni 2007)

voll und ganz deiner meinung!
frei nach dirty harry................make my day!
servus


----------



## pongi (21. Juni 2007)

RobbyBikefreak schrieb:


> Boah einmal mit Profis zamarbeiten wär ein Traum !



heißt das, dass echte profis nicht hinterfragen und alles als gegeben hinnehmen?

sorry, aber wenn ihr euch als (halb)offizielles liteville team präsentiert und daraufhinweißt auch für den laden zu arbeiten,etc.. dann wird doch auch die frage erlaubt sein warum ihr nicht auf deren material zurückgreift.

ja ja ich weiß ein hardtail ist 2kg leichter,etc.. ist mir klar, aber mal im ernst: das hätte man doch schon vorher wissen können,oder?


----------



## amigo1 (22. Juni 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  PROOOOOFIS   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## amigo1 (22. Juni 2007)

Ach eins noch

Ein Bike das 2kg schwerer (max 1,2kg schwerer wie ein Simplon bei gleicher Bestückung) kosstet am berg bei 1000hm max 1min bei 2000hm 2min (Durchschnittsbiker)

das macht pro Etappe bei eurer Gigaleistung wo ihr im Schnitt 40min auf die Spitze hattet dann 42min na gut 43min POOOAAAA so ein Sauschweres Scheißding. 

MFG   EUER FAN


----------



## zwiebel (22. Juni 2007)

Na? Sturm im Wasserglas?
Mal im ernst soooooooo schlimm ist das doch auch nciht das die Liteville Welt gleich untergeht.

Bei manchen Strecken hätte ich auch gerne ein HT  gehabt und da es von den 101 nur einen Prototyp gibt konnte die beiden auch nicht auf so einen unterwegs sein.

Schnell waren sie trotzdem


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Juni 2007)

da es von den 101 nur einen Prototyp gibt

in Willingen stand aber ein rotes und ein schwarzes 101, hätte also für die beiden gereicht, wo sie doch an der Quelle sitzen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwiebel (22. Juni 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> da es von den 101 nur einen Prototyp gibt
> 
> in Willingen stand aber ein rotes und ein schwarzes 101, hätte also für die beiden gereicht, wo sie doch an der Quelle sitzen,



das waren aber die zwei verschiedene Varianten des 101


----------



## pongi (22. Juni 2007)

mir ist es im grunde sch***egal auf was für bikes die leute rumfahren. ich selbst bin noch nie auf einem liteville gesessen und verstehe vermutlich deswegen auch nicth den hype der um das bike gemacht wird.

aber ich finde es halt schon komisch, wenn ein (halb)offizielles (??) werksteam nicht auf werksmaterial unterwegs ist. da verschliesst sich mir einfach der sinn des ganzen. 
ich dachte man sponsort jemanden, damit dieser sportler die eigenen produkte benutzt und damit zeigt, dass sie wettbewerbstauglich sind und auch den ansprüchen von athleten genügen,oder?


----------



## amigo1 (22. Juni 2007)

Die Bikes sind sicher nicht das problem da kenn ich Leute die nur sehr knapp hinter den beiden waren. Die würden das Bike mit einem lachen im Gesicht durch Deutschland und auch über die Alpen fahren.
UND DAS GANZE AUFRECHT SITZEND MIT EINEM LÄCHELN IM GESICHT UND GUT GELAUNT!!!!!!!!

Die können sich leider nur nicht so gut verkaufen weil sie zu ehrlich sind.

Ach ja 2-3min verlieren wegen zu schweren Bikes aber wahrscheinlich 5min brauchen um die Räder zu wechseln!

Selten so etwas Inteligentes gesehen!


----------



## zwiebel (22. Juni 2007)

amigo1 schrieb:


> Die Bikes sind sicher nicht das problem da kenn ich Leute die nur sehr knapp hinter den beiden waren. Die würden das Bike mit einem lachen im Gesicht durch Deutschland und auch über die Alpen fahren.
> UND DAS GANZE AUFRECHT SITZEND MIT EINEM LÄCHELN IM GESICHT UND GUT GELAUNT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die können sich leider nur nicht so gut verkaufen weil sie zu ehrlich sind.
> ...



die wurden ja nicht während der Etappe gewechselt


----------



## Iturriaga (22. Juni 2007)

Natürlich wurden die während der Etappe gewechselt. Wurde doch von Robbys Bruder hier verkündet......schlauerweise!


----------



## zwiebel (22. Juni 2007)

Iturriaga schrieb:


> Natürlich wurden die während der Etappe gewechselt. Wurde doch von Robbys Bruder hier verkündet......schlauerweise!



stimmt während der Etappe wo ein schaltauge abgerissen war. da waren sie aber nicht die einzigen denen das passiert ist,


----------



## amigo1 (22. Juni 2007)

Wir sind 2006 das cape-epic gefahren und da war die erste Etappe der absolute Hammer von den Bedingungen wir hatten 2abgerissene Schaltaugen einen Platten und 2 Defekte Bremsen weil der Sand dort so aggressiv ist wenn es regnet und wir waren nur zwei von sehr vielen Teams die diese Probleme hatten (übrigens wir fahren unter den ersten 10 - 20 spazieren also ein bisl eine Ahnung haben wir).
Das ganze hat uns weil gut vorbereitet höchstens 15-20 min gekostet und Reserverad brauchten wir auch keines was im Busch auch nicht so einfach wäre.

Mein Bike könnte ich trotzdem jederzeit empfehlen auch wenn ich mir hin und wieder ein Fully wünschen würde.


----------



## Iturriaga (22. Juni 2007)

Durfte man jetzt eigentlich während der Trans Germany das komplette Beike während des Rennens tauschen oder nicht?


----------



## VaK (22. Juni 2007)

Ich habe dieses Jahr einen Alpencross der Teilnahme an der TransGermany vorgezogen.

Hat irgendjemand die Tour komplett auf GPS so dass man die mal ( aufm LV 301 ) nachfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomic66 (22. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich habe die Diskussion hier verfolgt und muß sagen die meisten hier haben recht.

Ich fand den Bericht der Beiden ehrlich geagt ziemlich klasse. Sie haben den Trainingsaufbau gut dokumentiert uns so weiter ...

Allerdings die Reaktionen jetzt drübt das sympatische Bild der beiden schon.

Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen, wieso die Jungs das Rennen nicht auf den Räderen ihres "Sponsors" durchgefahren sind (Defekte ausgenommen). Ich kann da auch vielleicht zu wenig mit reden wer weiß. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, das ich ein Stevens-Fan bin. Mir kämme es schon komisch vor, auf einer Tour ein Trikot einer anderen Fahrrad-Marke anzuziehen und dann auf meinem schönen F9 durch die Gegend zu fahren.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. Juni 2007)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich den Jungs den Spruch hätten verkneifen können (finde das allerdings nicht "arrogant" sondern eher "dumm"...), hätte ich nicht so offensichtlich fremdes Material verwendet. Wo wäre denn das Problem gewesen, einen 1300gr.-noname-Taiwan-Rahmen mit Liteville-Aufklebern zu labeln. Die Jungs hatten doch schon vor dem Rennen das Liteville mal unterm Hintern und da dürfte schon klar gewesen sein, dass beim Rennen andere Rahmen eingesetzt werden.
Ist doch auch bei den Protour-Teams so üblich, Stichwort Zeitfahren...


----------



## jones (22. Juni 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich den Jungs den Spruch hätten verkneifen können (finde das allerdings nicht "arrogant" sondern eher "dumm"...), hätte ich nicht so offensichtlich fremdes Material verwendet. Wo wäre denn das Problem gewesen, einen 1300gr.-noname-Taiwan-Rahmen mit Liteville-Aufklebern zu labeln. Die Jungs hatten doch schon vor dem Rennen das Liteville mal unterm Hintern und da dürfte schon klar gewesen sein, dass beim Rennen andere Rahmen eingesetzt werden.
> Ist doch auch bei den Protour-Teams so üblich, Stichwort Zeitfahren...



und wenn ich schon anderes material einsetze, dann so, dass es nicht so offensichlich ist. dann macht man halt bisl isolierband über die logos und schriftzüge und gut is.
und dann schau ich natürlich, dass nicht gerade im offiziellen bericht ein bild mit dem "falschen" rad reinkommt.

armstrong fuhr bei div. zeitfahren auch nciht immer trek-rahmen. wurden eben umgelabelt - hat kaum einer gemerkt bzw. ist dann wenigstens nicht so offensichtlich


----------



## playbike (22. Juni 2007)

Enttäuschend wenn ich erst während der Competition feststelle, dass mein "gesponsortes" Material nicht geeignet ist und ich dann meinen Sponsor und Brötchengeber im Regen stehen lasse.
Bei der Paris Dakar können die Fahrer auch nicht einfach ihren Wagen stehen lassen und auf einen anderen umsteigen nur weil sie der Meinung sind der eine ist vielleicht doch zu langsam, ungeeignet....Vielleicht ein blöder Vergleich, aber naja...

Ich hätte das erst recht als Motivation gesehen, mit einem schwereren Bike gegen die Konkurenz anzukämpfen und den anderen gezeigt das Hardtail fahren doch wirklich Steinzeit ist 

Also Marathon kann Liteville praktisch als Einsatzbereich für das 301 von Ihrer Homepage löschen.
Vielleicht sieht man Liteville gesponsorte Enduropiloten demnächst auch auf anderen Rädern!


----------



## cpetit (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

habe die Diskussion auch hier verfolgt und bin ein wenig enttäuscht über die Kommentare von RobbyBikefreak.


Fand die Jungs am Anfang ganz nett.  


Wenn das meine Firma wäre, müsste ich RobbyBikefreak mal kräftig in den Arsch treten für seine letzten Kommentare. Ich denke das Sie mit den Litevilles höchstens ca. 10 Minuten verloren hätten (kenne ja die Strecke nicht). Ich denke mal das Ihre Litevilles bestimmt leichter sind als mein Liteville und viele der anderen Hardtails die mitgefahren sind.

Vielleicht sollte Michi mich sponsern


----------



## berg-tom (22. Juni 2007)

RobbyBikefreak schrieb:


> 3. Brauchen wir keine Werbung machen weil se uns
> die dinger aus der Hand fressen.



Da will sich wohl unbedingt jemand in die Reihe derer einreihen, über die man in ein paar Jahren nur noch vom "...weißt Du noch damals, das Litedingsbums oder wie das hieß, gibts die eigentlich noch...?" spricht!

Der Rest ist ohne Worte und selten so amateurhafte Pflege des Markenimages gesehen... 



@cpetit und zwiebel: Da hätte der Michi lieber unser Liteville-Winterpokalteam gesponsert...
zwiebel, Glückwünsch zur grandiosen Transgermany-Leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amigo1 (23. Juni 2007)

""Der Rest ist ohne Worte und selten so amateurhafte Pflege des Markenimages gesehen...""

Stimmt nicht ganz super Werbung für "SIMPLON GRAVITY" weil das Sauding ist nicht zu schwer!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Coffee (23. Juni 2007)

@ die beiden Trans germany bestreiter

euer auftreten hier ist nicht nur völlig unprofessinell sondern peinlich dazu. Rennen fahren und gewinnen davon seit ihr menschlich noch weit entfernt. eure leistung als sportler im sinne von quälen und schinden respektiere ich. euer auftreten und das treten mit füssen eures sponsors verurteile ich aber.

ihr hättet euch vor diesem thread gedanken machen sollen was ihr möchtet, was ihr euren "sponsor" schuldig seit und vorallem was ihr wie öffentlich macht. ihr wusstes auf was ihr euch einlasst, da der thread bereits 2006 eröffnet wurde. jetzt das rennen zum großteil mit "fremdrädern" zu bestreiten mit einer derart billigen ausrede zeugt nicht besonderst von charakter.

wenn ich euer sponsor wäre, würde ich nicht nur die räder zurück fordern, sondern auch schadensersatz verlangen.

coffee


----------



## AlexxW (23. Juni 2007)

tach,
da stimmme ich coffee voll und ganz zu!
habe in der letzten zeit nur mitgelesen, da ich mir vorgenommen hatte nix mehr zuschreiben........weil es auch einfach totgeschrieben werden kann!!!
ich würde es für absolut anständig halten, wenn robby einfach mal ein paar zeilen schreibt, vielleicht auch einsieht, dass man gegenüber seinem sponsor und allen anderen beteiligten eine gewisse verpflichtung hat, bei robby konnte ich diese loyalität nicht feststellen..schade eigentlich.
jeder profi fährt generell das material was ihm gestellt wird, ob er es für ausreichend hält ist eine andere sache!!
viele nicht gesponsorte fahrer die ihre leidenschaft, lebenseinstellung aus privaten mitteln, neben ihren familienbedingten verpflichtungen finanzieren, nehmen an marathons teil und haben spaß daran sich für diese sache zu quälen oder wie auch immer.....! wenn robby meint er ist profi, dann laßt ihm den glauben und lächelt einfach nur, wenn ihr ihn mit einem liteville oben und simplon unten seht!!!!


----------



## GodfredKah (23. Juni 2007)

berg-tom schrieb:


> @cpetit und zwiebel: Da hätte der Michi lieber unser Liteville-Winterpokalteam gesponsert...
> zwiebel, Glückwünsch zur grandiosen Transgermany-Leistung



Sehr gute Idee!
GodfredKah


----------



## RobbyBikefreak (23. Juni 2007)

Falsche Tonart... RobBj123


----------



## kopfnikka67 (23. Juni 2007)

Ich lade "Sie" gerne ein am 1.Juli mit ihrem Stock nach Neustadt zum TälerCup ein.
Dann schauen wir mal was 80kg mit 62kg anstellen können.
Hier auch... RobBj123


----------



## karstb (23. Juni 2007)

Genau das war gemeint, als Alex sagte, dass du mal ein paar anständige Zeilen schreiben sollst. Vielen Dank, es kann doch so einfach sein.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. Juni 2007)

RobbyBikefreak schrieb:


> KLAR SOWEIT!!!



Bei UNS schon, bei DIR im Kopf einscheinend nicht


----------



## MG (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wurde darauf aufmerksam gemacht hier mal rein zu schauen.
Und jetzt trifft mich fast der Schlag  

 zuerst aber mal was zu der Leistung von Robby und Steini.
Ich finde sie haben sich (im Wettkampf) hervorragend geschlagen. 
Das war aber auch schon alles. 
Das was ihr, bzw. Du Robby hier ablässt ist eine absolute Frechheit!!!
Ich meine jetzt nicht, dass Ihr anstatt mit dem Liteville mit Euren privaten Hardtails gefahren seid. 
Das war zwar so nicht gedacht, aber damit kann ich leben. 
Sondern vielmehr die Kommentare die hier von Dir, Robby, abgegeben werden. 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich für Dich und Deine Antworten entschuldigen.
Wie das zukünftige Sponsoring mit den Jungs aussieht könnt ihr Euch sicher alle vorstellen, gehört aber nicht hier her. 
Ich wünsche allen Mitlesern hier noch ein schönes Wochenende.
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## RobBj123 (23. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mal etwas editiert, eine gewisse Art der Ausdrucksweise gehört auch im Internet dazu. Die Strafe kommt ja schon von anderer Stelle, denke ich mal... 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobbyBikefreak (23. Juni 2007)

Wenn die hier alle auf mir rumreiten nur weil ich einen unpassenden ton losgelassen hab kann ich mich auch mal wehren...oder nicht? 
Ich mein was solln der mist...hab ich einmal was schlechtes über des Rad abgelassen? ich glaub nicht...also was solln des?


----------



## Coffee (24. Juni 2007)

RobbyBikefreak schrieb:


> Wenn die hier alle auf mir rumreiten nur weil ich einen unpassenden ton losgelassen hab kann ich mich auch mal wehren...oder nicht?
> Ich mein was solln der mist...hab ich einmal was schlechtes über des Rad abgelassen? ich glaub nicht...also was solln des?



hallo robby,

ein gut gemeinter rat, an deiner stelle würde ich mal einen deutlichen gang zurück schalten hier. der ton macht die musik, und dier war vom ersten "kritischen" beitrag zu euch völlig daneben. 

mehr muss man zu der geschichte nicht mehr sagen. danke an michi für seine stellungnahme, entschuldigen brauchst du (michi) dich aber nicht.

grüße coffee


----------



## AlexxW (24. Juni 2007)

Servus,
Morgen Leute.....

Freut mich absolut was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, insbesondere, dass sich michi von Liteville eingeklinkt hat (kein Vorwurf.....muss man ja erst mal wissen)!
Michi Du musst Dich gar nicht und für robby auch nicht entschuldigen.....bau Du einfach nur Deine Saugeilen Rahmen weiter und mach die Leute damit richtig glücklich!!! 
Ich denke ne Menge Leute hier finden es gut, dass Du etwas geschrieben hast, man sieht eben bzw. man merkt, dass Dir, Deine Kunden nicht egal sind!! Tut mir und vielen anderen den Gefallen und bleibt einfach auf dem Boden, einfach menschlich und kundennah und für jede Frage offen.....!
Ich denke und hoffe für Robby, dass er dieses Thema als Erfahrungswert mitnimmt und dadurch merkt, dass auch Profis nur mit Wasser kochen, niemand gewinnt Rennen (egal wie lang) wenn er nicht weiß wo seine Grenzen liegen! 
Alex


----------



## sekt88 (24. Juni 2007)

I am waiting for the violin music and little red dress for this thread.

The liteville team guy "shit" on his sponsor and as we say in Brooklyn-
"**** him and anyone who looks like him."

Typical arrogant wanna be.


----------



## zwiebel (25. Juni 2007)

@cpetit und zwiebel: Da hätte der Michi lieber unser Liteville-Winterpokalteam gesponsert...
zwiebel, Glückwünsch zur grandiosen Transgermany-Leistung[/QUOTE]

Vielen Dank, Berg Tom  
Denke unser Winterpokalteam hätte es sehr weit nach vorne gebracht 


Gruß Zwiebel 

p.s. War eigentlich ein Liteville Fahrer (nur welche die "Ihr Liteville" auf allen Etappen eingesetzt haben) vor mir in der Gesamtwertung? 
Habe da bestimmt 3 weitere im gleichen Startblock am letzten Tag gesehen.


----------



## aka (25. Juni 2007)

Nix fuer ungut, ist die Hexenjagd auf die LV Schänder jetzt erfolgreich zum Abschluss gebracht worden?
Mannomann, hier im Forum wird ja neuerdings alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt...


----------



## 301 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

das ist ja der Hammer was hier alles geschrieben wird, ich habe heute das erste mal gehört das es Diskussionen gibt über verschiedene Dinge.
Auf diese verschiedenen Punkte möchte Ich auch nicht näher eingehen um dies nicht noch mehr zu FÖRDERN...

*Was hier zum teil geschrieben wurde ist nicht in meinem Sinne und Ich möchte mich dafür Entschuldigen bei allen die das genauso Stört und Betrifft wie mich... *

Mein Gedanke was die Trans Germany betrifft ist ein wenig anderst als das was hier gerade abläuft.
Ich kann das was Robby schreibt nicht nachvollziehen ( seine pers. Meinung ), da er nicht bei Liteville arbeitet und das Bike von Michi freundlicherweise für diese Saison gestellt bekommen hat, man darf solche Dinge nicht sagen oder schreiben. (Sorry Michi) 


*Ich *habe für das Abenteuer "Trans Germany" alles Organisiert vom Bike bis zum Wohnmobil und Verpflegungsgeld u.s.w... 
*Ich *habe das Tagebuch begonnen damit alle die Lust haben uns zu begleiten was dieses Rennen betrifft.. *und nicht mehr*...das es so ENDET war nicht mein ZIEL und Wunsch.

*Ich **möchte das Tagebuch trotz aller Diskussionen heute BEENDEN *und allen nochmals *DANKEN *die dafür beigetragen haben das es so toll geklappt hat.. egal ob an der Strecke mit Klatschen und Anfeuerungsrufen, unseren Servicemännern oder hier im Forum mit Euren tollen Tipps und Hilfen, allen die uns mit materiellen Dingen unter die Arme gegriffen haben und unseren Mädels die uns im Ziel in Oberwiesenthal empfangen haben. 

*Danke, Danke, Danke....:*daumen: 

Ich wünsche allen Bikern eine Gesunde Saison 2007 und immer genügend Luft an Berg....

RIDE ON.... euer Steini


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. Juni 2007)

301 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das ist ja der Hammer was hier alles geschrieben wird, ich habe heute das erste mal gehört das es Diskussionen gibt über verschiedene Dinge.
> Auf diese verschiedenen Punkte möchte Ich auch nicht näher eingehen um dies nicht noch mehr zu FÖRDERN...
> ...



gutes statement... 

joe
+tip für hier namentlich nicht näher genannte...das leben besteht aus geben und nehmen...die kunst besteht darin beides im gleichgewicht zu halten...und das lernt man manchmal erst im lauf des lebens...


----------



## Kompostman (29. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

